# حق الفكرة ... وحق الاختراع في عالمنا العربي خاصة في مجال الطاقة



## م.محمد الكردي (11 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أشكر كل الذين تفاعلوا مع الدرسين الماضيين وأعرف أن أسلوب طرحهما كان مملا وطويلا ويرجع ذلك لطبيعة الدرس الأول الذي يناقش مفهوم علمي كبير وهو مفهوم الطاقة بكل ما يندرج تحته من أنواع وأصناف وطرق وغيرها ولذلك لم يكن هناك طريقة إلا تغطيته بشكل كامل مرة واحدة ومن ثم نفصل في دروس لاحقة

علم الطاقة المتجددة علم واسع ورائع ومهم وقابل للتجديد في أي لحظة فكل فكرة فيها توفير للطاقة أو استغلال طاقة مهدرة [BLINK]أو[/BLINK] انتاج طاقة من مواد معينة [BLINK]أو[/BLINK] أي فكرة ابداعية تستثمر أي شكل من أشكال الطاقة بشكل أفضل يرفع كفاءة استغلالها هي أيضا طاقة متجددة وبديلة وهذا من أهم أهداف القسم هو تحفيز جميع المهندسين على اللإدلاء بما لديهم من أفكار لتستفيد منها الأمة ويستفيد منها من لديهم القدرة على تطبيقها.

ولا نريد أن نكون بخلاء  فليست الفكرة أن أحفظ لنفسي حق الفكرة وتموت الفكرة بموتي أو بتخلي عنها أو عدم قدرتي على جعلها ترى نور الواقع ولكن كأبناء أمة متخلفة في عصر التكنولوجيا فإن علينا أن نطرح كل مالدينا وبكل وضوح لعل وعسى أن يستفيد منها مستفيد أو يستغلها مبدع فيجعلها من مجرد فكرة إلى حقيقة تسجل لصالح العرب والمسلمين.

كلنا نتمنى أن يكون لدى العرب القدرة على حفظ حقوق الملكية وحق الفكرة لكن إذا كان الجواب لايوجد فهل يعني أن نهرب أفكارنا للغرب ( وهو الحاصل للأسف لأن لديهم القدرة على حفظ حقك مثلا 20 عاما ) وبالمقابل أمتك تتخلف 20 عاما أخرى للوراء. 

المهم لن أطيل فأنا لا أقول أن نبيح حق الفكرة ولا نحفظها ولكن يجب أن يناقش الموضوع بشكل أقوى ضمن هذه المشاركة ويجب أن نعرف من هو المسؤول وفي نفس الوقت أريد أن أقول كلمة مهمة:

إن أظهرت فكرتك فاستغلها غيرك فسجلت له فإن عقيدتنا كمؤمنين تقول أن حق الفكرة وحق خدمة البشرية - إن كنت من المحتسبين الذين لا يعملون إلا طلبا للأجر والثواب من الله - إن عقيدتنا تقول إن سجلت لغيرك في الدنيا فهي لك في الآخرة وأجرها وأجر كل من انتفع بها من البشر هو في ميزان حسناتك.

لذلك لا تبخل على أمتك بأفكارك واطرح ولا تخجل لعل فكرة ينتج منها نهضة ... ولنعمل أيضا بالتوازي على الحث على ضمان حق الفكرة وعلى حماية العقول العربية والمسلمة فهي أمانة أيضا

أخوكم م.محمد الكردي ... فلسطين​


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (11 يونيو 2006)

Really , it is very nice idea and I am very happy to do my best to participate by providing any more new articles​​​​


----------



## أبوموسى (14 يونيو 2006)

رجب عبدالله حكومة قال:


> Really , it is very nice idea and I am very happy to do my best to participate by providing any more new articles​


aslam 3likm


----------



## لغدير (16 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم / وبعد : أشكرك أخي م. محمد الكردي على رؤيتك ، وتصورك لموضوع في غاية الأهمية ، ويحتاج فعلا مناقشة موضوعية ، وأشاركك الرأي في أن الأفكار قد تكون سببا في بعث أمة ، في نهوض شعب ، في تفجير طاقة عند أحدنا ، ... وهي أولا واخيرا ترمي إلى نشر علم ، بقصد المصلحة العامة للمؤمنين ومن خلالهم للإنسانية جمعاء . والأجر يعطيه الله وليس أحد من الناس . غير أننا نستدرك على هذا الكلام بالقول : صاحب الفكرة أحق بها طرحا وتنفيذا ، إلا أن العيب عندنا؛ فقد ننتج أفكارا في غاية الأهمية وغالبا ، لا نجد من يتبناها أو يحتضنها، أو يمونها ويمولها ، ومن ثم تموت الفكرة ... أو يأخذها من لديه أمكانيات التنقيذ والتصنيع خارج دائرة ديار الإسلام ... 
ولعل الأخ صاحب القكرة يطلب منا أن نجد صيغا جديدة للتعامل مع سوق الأقكار الحرة والمهمة لتوظيفها في عالمنا العربي الإسلامي ، وهذا يضظرنا إلى البحث عن فضاء نطرح فيه ما لدينا من تصورات في عالم الأفكار العلمية . 
قد يكون موضوع الطاقة الشمسية من أهم المواضيع التي يمكن أن نسهم بها في خدمة المصلحة العامة ، ونشوء خلايا بحث واهتمام بين أعضاء الملتقى في تقديري يمكن أن يفعل هذا المسعى ، ويأتي بثمار طيبة وحسنة , ولصاحب الفكرة الهداية والسداد في مزيد من التقدم والرقي . 
وجزى الله المحسنين . أخوكم جمعي . مهتم بكم وبأفكاركم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 يونيو 2006)

أهلا بك أخي الكريم

كل ما نود أن نصله من خلال هذه المشاركة هو التالي :

أولا : هل من المبرر لصاحب المشروع والفكرة أن يسرب الفكرة للخارج ويخدم بها غير أمته مع علمي كما ذكرت أن ألأمة فيها خلل في هذا المجال فالوضع الطبيعي هي أن تحفظ له حق فكرته لكن هذا هو الواقع فهل يبرر هذا الواقع خدمة آخرين ؟

ثانيا : كيف يمكن أن نشجع حق حفظ الفكرة ؟ ومن هم المسؤوولون ؟

ثالثا: هل يحتسب صاحب المشروع الذي فيه خدمة الأمة والبشرية الأجر والثواب عند الله أم أن كل همه هو العائد المالي والشهرة فقط ؟

شكرا لك مرة أخرى وانتظر تعليقات ومساهمات الجميع واقتراحاتهم ؟


----------



## لغدير (16 يونيو 2006)

أخي المشرف على قسم الطاقة / تحية ود واحترام وبعد / بداية أشكرك على التفاعل الإيجابي للموضوع ، وبعدها أقول : النقاط الثلاثة المطروحة من طرفك تعد في حد ذاتها أطروحة جامعية ، وحقيقة هي كذلك . 
إنها جدلية في منتهى الدقة ، وتمثل في تقديري فلسفة البناء الثقافي والحضاري لأمتنا ، ومن غير شك الجواب عليها قد يشكل مدرسة جديدة في التعامل مع هكذا أفكار . 
- إما أن نختار التعامل مع الخارج ونسوق له أفكارنا خدمة للإنسانية ، وننال المال والشهرة 
- وإما أن نعرض أفكارنا ومشاريعنا على مراكز البحث عندنا ، ونرضى بالدون ، ونطالب بل 
ونناضل من أجل ترقية قسم البحث ومراكزه .....وهلم جرا 
- وإما أن نسعى لأنشاء مركز بحث عربي إسلامي ، له فروع هنا وهناك يتبنى مشاريعنا وأفكرنا 
المبدعة ، تنطلق كوحدات بحث على مستوى كل بلد أو قطر ، توجه وتراعى من الإ خوة في 
الملتقى بحيث يتم التنسيق بين المشرفين والمنفذين بكيفية ما ( تناقش وتقترح ....) ....
- احبذ ان ننطلق من أرضيتنا المعرفية الحديثة ، ومن وسائلنا المتاحة لنا وليس مما ننتظره من 
غيرنا ( الغرب عموما ) . فالحاجة وليدة الأختراع ، أو أم الاختراع !!! اليس كذلك ؟ 
- قد تكون الانطلاقة من فكرة إنشاء نادي الأفكار والمشاريع على مستوى قطري بداية ثم تطور وهكذا .... 

* أما كيف نشجع حق حفظ الفكرة ؟ فاتصور بنشر ثقافة القيم بين الناس ، عندنا نحن المسلمين قيم الحق والعدل ، والصدق وعدم الغش ..... وعند الآخرين احترام أخلاقيات المهنة ، ومعاقبة المعتدي 
- الذي يعد عندهم سارقا - وكشفه وفضحه أمام الناس ... كل هذه وسائل مساعدة لحفظ الحق . 

* المسؤولون هم الحكام العاجزون عن وضع خطط تسيير لدواليب الحكم ، وتنصيب المراقبين على تنفيذ وتطبيق هذه الخطط . 

* احتساب الاجر والثواب هو من مقاصد شرع الله ، والناس يتنافسون عليه وفقا لنياتهم ، ذلك أن الأعمال بالنيات ، ولكل امرئ ما نوى - أما السعي وراء المال الحلال فمشروع وندعو إليه ، ونحفز على امتلاكه ، بينما الشهرة ، في تقديري هي فساد النية ، ولا تليق بمؤمن ولا مؤمنة . 

فهذه بعض خواطري المرتجلة أسديها ببراءة ، واطرحها عارية كالحقيقة ، محبة في التواصل مع إخواني المهندسين لعل الله يجمع بيننا على مشاريع تخدم أمتنا . والله الموفق . 
أخوكم جمعي .


----------



## labeeb (16 يونيو 2006)

اشكرك على الموضوع الجيد والهام فعلا 


ليس لدي ما اضيفه 
سوى ان المسؤلية في الاول والاخير في تخلفنا تعود للحكام المتخلفين
واذا كان رب البيت بادف ضاربا ......

الحقيقة اعجبتني مشاركة الاخ لغدير
جزاكم الله خير جميعا وسدد خطاكم


----------



## أصيل (16 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :
إني أجدها فرصة لطرح بعض همومي بما أنكم طرحتم هذا الموضوع للنقاش ، سأختصر أكثر كلامي .

أبدأ بالرد على قولك أخي المهندس محمد الكردي بخصوص أنه على المخترعين العرب والمسلمين 
أن ينشروا اختراعاتهم وألا يسوقوها للغير ، أقول هي مفارقة لا يمكن أن تتحقق على أرض الواقع
فبمجرد طرح الفكرة الجديدة بشكل مجاني فالحاصل كما يلي :ـ
الأمة ليست مهتمة أصلاً بهذا الشأن ، حينها سيفقد المخترح حقوقه الفكرية والمادية بهذا الشأن ،
والأهم من ذلك كله والله إنها الحقوق المعنوية واسألوني عنها كمجرب فمشاعري تجاه اختراعي أنه كولد من صلبي ولا يمكنني أبداً رؤيته وقد نسب للآخرين ، أستكمل حديثي حينما يعلن فكرته أمام الملأ من سيكون متصيداً لها غير الأمم الأخرى المهتمة بهذا الأمر ، حينها ما الذي سيجنيه هذا المخترع المسكين الذي أفنى حياته في اختراعه هذا أو ذاك غير إهدار حقوقه ، وتقديم مجهوداته للأمم الأخرى التي تتحين أي غلطة من أي عربي لانتهاك حقوقه الفكرية ونسبها ظلماً لأي شخص منهم ، حينها ابحث عن حقك يا عربي ، أو شوف الخدمة التي قدمتها لأمتك ، يعني أعلنا أو ما أعلنا قومنا نايمين ، لذلك فالأولى بهذه المقاييس ولمقاييس واعتبارات أخرى حفظ الحقوق الفكرية والتحفظ الشديد في هذه الناحية من قبل المخترعين العرب وعليهم ألا يبوحوا بذلك إلا لخبراء ثقات لتقديم المشورة لهم إلى أن ييسر الله لهم وترى مخترعاتهم النور . . .

إني أجدها فرصة للإعلان للمرة الأولى عن كوني أحد المخترعين العرب ، وإن من اختراعاتي المهمة
جداً آلة هي عبارة عن مضخة أو توربين ، استطعت بتوفيق الله أن أجعلها وبدون مبالغة تحتوي على
جميع مزايا المضخات الأخرى في حين أنها أيضاً قد خلت من جميع العيوب في جميع أنواع المضخات
الأخرى ، وهذا الاختراع قد جهزته قبل سنة تقريباً ، وهو ذو عوائد تجارية ضخمة ، ولكن للعوائق التي
نتحدث عنها الآن فإني أقف مكتوف الأيدي دون إيجاد وسيلة لحفظ حقوقي الفكرية والمعنوية على الأقل
ويعلم الله أن الحقوق المادية لا أقارنها أبداً بالحقوق الفكرية من الناحية النفسية، إضافة لكوني ما زلت شاباً بالمرحلة الجامعية ولا أملك المال الكافي لتمويل هذا الاختراع علماً بأنه والحمد لله مكتمل تماماً من الناحية الفنية ،
أي أني لست بحاجة لتعديلات أخرى على المشروع ، ومع ذلك فإني لا أستطيع فعل شيئ ، غير تأمل المستقبل ، وللمعلومية فقد ألحقت هذه الاختراعات ضرراً مجحفاً بدراستي أكاد أترك مواصلة الدراسة
بسببها والله المستعان ، أكتب هذه الكلمات على أمل الوصول إلى حل لمعظلتي هذه ، فبإمكاني تقديم
الكثير والكثير لأمتي ، أما مؤسسة الملك عبد العزيز ورجاله لرعاية الموهوبين فلم أجد عندها ما ييسر لي أمري ، فكل ما قدموه لي هو أن أرسل نموذج فكرتي للمؤسسة لتبقى سنوات في أرفف المؤسسة ،
وبعد هذه السنوات لن أجد من خدمات المؤسسة غير التأكد من عدم وجود اختراع مشابه !
لو كان هذا الاختراع موجوداً لرأيته في شتى ميادين الحياة ، السيارة والبيت والمصنع والمزرعة كلها
تحتوي على مضخات ، وبوجود المضخة التي قد اخترعتها لن أجد شيئاً من تلك المضخات الأخرى إلا 
ما ندر . . .

إخوتي الكرام أنتم تناقشون مشكلة ، وهذا نموذج حي بينكم ، ما الحل؟ :80: ، هل أموت قبل أن أعلن عن اختراعاتي أم أعطيها بعد عناء السنين من يكسب منها أموالاً ضخمة ويكسب حقوقها المعنوية وهو 
لا يستحقها ولم يسهر الليالي في تصميمها ولا في اكتساب جميع ما احتوته الميكانيكا من أجلها . . .

، ، ، أسأل الله أن يوفقني وإياكم ، وأن يجعلني من أبناء أمتي الصالحين النافعين المصلحين ، وأن يمكننا من دروب الخير والنجاح .


----------



## أصيل (16 يونيو 2006)

بالمناسبة وبما أن الحديث عن الطاقة فهذه المضخة ذات كفاءة عالية جداً ، أي أنها أقل المضخات استهلاكا للطاقة لأنها تستخدم نسبة عالية جداً من الطاقة القادمة إليها في عملية الضخ دون تسريب ،
لذلك فهي مناسبة أيضاً للغازات نظراً لكفاءتها العالية في حين أنها تتميز بعدم وجود احتكاك عالي بداخلها ، وهذا مما لم تستطع المضخات الأخرى توفيره ، ومن الممكن صناعتها من عدة خامات 
حسب نوع التشغيل أو الوظيفة كالبلاستيك والفولاذ ونحوها ، وهي ذات تكلفة صيانة منخفضة ،
فبإمكانها العمل بعمر افتراضي طويل مقارنة بغيرها ، خلاصة أكرر هي تحتوي على جميع مزايا
المضخات الأخرى وتخلصت بفضل الله وتوفيقه من جميع سيئات المضخات الأخرى المتعددة الأنواع
والاستخدامات ، لذلك فإنها ستحل بكل جدارة محل جميع المضخات الأخرى . . .

، ، ، والله تعالى أعلم .


----------



## yacxp (17 يونيو 2006)

*je peu pas lire les donnees*

salam alikm djamaat el khair 
i can't read the text becaus is coded by 000000000
excus my :4:


----------



## من اين الطريق (19 يونيو 2006)

لنا الله اخى الكريم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (19 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكل من مر بالموضوع سواء علق أم لا

أخواني الكرام نريد فعلا أن نناقش الموضوع على أوسعه

فهي مشكلة كبيرة جدا تعطل حركة التطور في مجتمعنا العربي

لذلك نريد أن نزيل الغبار عن النقاط التالية:

1) من هو المسؤول عن هذا ومن هو الذي بيده أن يحفظ الحقوق ويصونها ؟

2) ماذا ستفعل لو تعرضت لموقف من هذا النوع وتم سرقة أفكارك أو اختراعك ؟

3) ولمن سبق وتعرضوا لمثل هذا سواء على صعيد فكرة مشروع أو مخترع أفيدينوا من تجربتكم ؟

4) من كانت له تجربة بالغرب كيف تعاملوا معه ؟

صحيح أننا هنا فقط نتكلم لكن الاشباع برسالة الآمانة وحماية الأفكار قد تخلق جيل شاب جديد يعرف ما قيمة الفكرة لصاحبها وفي النهاية أرى أن الموضوع لا ينفصل عن الأمانة بمفهومها العام الديني فأمانة الفكرة من صميم الدين الاسلامي

لذلك أرى أنا أن الحل الكلي هو تنمية تقوى القلوب لدى الجيل المقبل أما الحل في الفترة الحالية فهذا أنتظره منكم.

كيف يمكن أن أحمي فكرتي واحسن توجيهها ؟


----------



## نظامي (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم، الموضوع مهم ولا يحتاج كما يقال الى وقفة لأننا قد توقفنا كثيراً. 
بالنسبة للأسئلة التي طرحتها من وجهة نظري:
1- المسئوليةتقع على الحكومات وحدها لانها لم تؤسس المؤسسات القوية القادرة على حفظ حقوق الملكيات الفكرية ولا إقتصادياتنا وثقافتنا الحالية تسمح لنا بانتاج افكارنا تجارياً وتصديرها.
2- لو تعرضت للموقف السابق في الوضع الحالي لن استطيع ان اعمل شيئاً. فلا توجد لدينا على الاقل في بلدي جهة سجلت فيها اختراعي ولا لدينا قانون مطبق يعالج القضية وان اتجهت لرفع قضية في الغرب او الشرق فانا كالمستجير من الرمضاء بالنار!

لذا فاننا في البداية يلزم ان ننشر ثقافة حماية الحقوق الفكرية، جنباً الى جنب مع تأهيل إقتصاد قوي بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة من معنى لكي نستطيع ان ننتج الافكار التي نبتكرها.


----------



## المهندس الالماني (22 يونيو 2006)

الموضوع حله بسيط و يسير وهو كلمة حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في معظم الاحيان عندما توجد فكرة ما لتطوير عمل ما اولجلب مكسب مادي من ورائها يكون صاحب الفكرة هو الحلقة الاضعف ويحتار بين امرين اما ان يعرضها على اكاديمي اعلى منهمرتبة وخبر لتطويرها و دراسة جدواها العملية لاحقا او ان يعرضها على ممول لتحويلها من فكر الى واقع واغلب الاحيان تسرق هذه الفكرة فاما ان ينسبها الاكاديمي الى نفسه واما انيسرقها الممول ويقوم بمشروعه الذي يصبح خاصا به 
السبب الرئيسي في هذا وذاك هوعدم وجود قانون يحمي الناتج الفكري في بلداننا العربية وللاسف بل العكس هو الصحيح فانه عند العامة هذا من الشطارة و النباهة وعند الدولة ستسمع الضحكات على اعلى مستوى اذا طرحت مشكلتك 
لذلك حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## ahmedeldeep (23 يونيو 2006)

mzsk76 قال:


> شكرا لكل من مر بالموضوع سواء علق أم لا
> 
> أخواني الكرام نريد فعلا أن نناقش الموضوع على أوسعه
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى العزيز المهندس محمد الكردى جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الطرح المتميز 
ومن وجهة نظرى ان من قام بابتكار فكرة او طريقة معينة فانها ليست ملكه وانما هى ملك للبشرية كلها فمن الطبيعى ان تكون هذه الفكرة مبنية على فكرة اخرى والفكرة الاخرى مبنية على اخرى والا يجب ان نقول ان الابتكارات فى الميكانيكا هى ملك نيوتن وحده .
ولكن السرقة هى انك تقوم بنسب موضوع او فكرة لغير صاحبها 
وتخيل مثلا لو كل من قام بعمل فكرة او ابتكار قام بحجبه عن البشرية خوفا فى السرقة ؟​


----------



## أصيل (23 يونيو 2006)

ahmedeldeep قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> 
> اخى العزيز المهندس محمد الكردى جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الطرح المتميز
> ومن وجهة نظرى ان من قام بابتكار فكرة او طريقة معينة فانها ليست ملكه وانما هى ملك للبشرية كلها فمن الطبيعى ان تكون هذه الفكرة مبنية على فكرة اخرى والفكرة الاخرى مبنية على اخرى والا يجب ان نقول ان الابتكارات فى الميكانيكا هى ملك نيوتن وحده .
> ...


 
لك مني تحية طيبة أخي أحمد ، ولأستاذي مشرف القسم خالص الشكر على مجهوداته البينة والمباركة 
والمثمرة بحول الله والتي جعلتني من المعجبين بنشاطه واختياره للمواضيع البناءة .

رداً على تعليقك بخصوص الملكية الفكرية أقول لو أنك مزارعاً وتملك أحد الحقول ثم نويت زراعة 
القمح فما كان منك إلا أن اشتريت الحبوب وتعلمت الطريقة الصحيحة لزراعة هذا المحصول ثم
استخدمت أدوات الري إما من النهر أو من البئر أو أن الله أكرمك بالمطر ، وكنت قد بذلت الكثير
في حراسته ورعايته وحمايته من الحشرات ، بعدها أتى موعد الحصاد وأنت تتلهف للرزق الذي
سيمنحك الله جراء عملك هذا ، ذهبت بالقمح للطاحونة وتم طحن الحبوب وذهبت للسوق لبيع 
المحصول ، فكانت المفاجأة بزبون يقف أمامك وهو يقول لك ، لماذا تريد بيع المحصول بالمال ؟
لماذا لا تعطيني إياه بدون مقابل ؟ سترفض بالطبع هذه المطالب الغريبة لهذا الرجل . . .
سيبدأ هو طبعاً بسرد حجته وراء قوله وسيذكرك بأن الحبوب لم تنتجها أنت في البداية ، بل إنك
قد حصلت عليها من عند الناس سواءً بمقابل أم بدونه وسيذكرك بأنك قد استخدمت الماء الموجود في النهر أو البئر الذي هو ليس ملكك أصلا أو أنك قد اكتفيت بماء المطر الذي لم يكن لك مجهود في إنتاجه .
سيقول لك بأنك لست السبب في نمو شجرة المحصول بل إن الله هو من قدر ذلك . سيقول لك بأنه هناك 
من علمك الزراعة ولست أنت يا من تتمسك بمحصولك من أتيت بشيئ من عندك . 
في نهاية كلامة سيطرح عليك هذا الاقتراح الرائع : ما دام أن الكثيرين يزرعون القمح فلماذا يأخذون
المال مقابلاً له ؟ لماذا لا يبدؤون بتوزيعه مجاناً ليعم الخير على الناس ؟!

بالتالي لن نجد حبة قمح تزرع ، بالتالي لن نجد من يفني حياته في تقديم اختراع مفيد للبشرية .

أقول لو كنت ستقدم ذلك القمح مجاناً بعد تلك الحجج من ذلك المشتري بعد أن بذلت عناء الشهور ، 
وأرهقت بدنك وعقلك واستغرقت نفسك شوقاً لمحصول جيد ؛ فإن المخترع حينها لن يمانع من تقديم
مجهوداته بالمجان . . .

أريد أيضاً بهذه المناسبة أن أنوه بالجهودات الكبيرة من إدارة الملتقى لحفظ الحقوق الفكرية للملتقى 
ولأعظائه ، فلهم مني خالص الشكر والتأييد .

، ، ، دمتم بكل خير وعلى دروب النجاحات نلتقي بفضل الله .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي أصيل

لقد لخصت المفهوم بأكمله من خلال مثالك الرائع

فعلا لابد من نقدر المجهود ونثمن تعب كل مجتهد فهذا واجب المسؤولين

وفي نفس الوقت يا من سرقت ويامن ظلمت احتسب عند الله عزوجل واطرح قصتك وناضل كي لا يتكرر ما حدث لك مع غيرك

كلنا يهمنا صالح بلادنا وأمتنا لذلك كلنا يجب أن نعمل من أجلها حتى لو أفنينا كل وقتنا ومجهودنا في سبيل النهوض بالأمة من جديد

ما زلت أنتظر أعضاء الملتقى لطرح موقفهم وتجاربهم الخاصة


----------



## ahmedeldeep (23 يونيو 2006)

أصيل قال:


> لك مني تحية طيبة أخي أحمد ، ولأستاذي مشرف القسم خالص الشكر على مجهوداته البينة والمباركة
> والمثمرة بحول الله والتي جعلتني من المعجبين بنشاطه واختياره للمواضيع البناءة .
> 
> رداً على تعليقك بخصوص الملكية الفكرية أقول لو أنك مزارعاً وتملك أحد الحقول ثم نويت زراعة
> ...


اخى العزيز اصيل جزاك الله خيرا ولكن ما ذكرت مختلف تماما عن ما كنت اقصد فانت تتكلم عن المنتجات 
والمنتجات تحتاج الى تكاليف ويجب ان يحصل بائعها على ثمنها وانا كلامى كان عن الابحاث فهناك فرق كبير فاذا قمت بابتكار فكرة مثلا لمنتج جديد و نشرت هذه الفكرة فى كتاب او فى الملتقى وجاء احد الاشخاص وقام باخد الفكرة وقام بعمل المنتج فهل تسطيع ان تقوم بطلب مقابل لهذه الفكرة ؟
فمن وجهة نظرى ان هذا ليس سرقة والا لماذا قمت بعرض الفكرة اصلا ؟؟ 
أليس لتستفيد منها البشرية 
ولماذا لم تحتكرها لك او تقوم ببيعها مثل الشركات الاجنبية مثل مايكرسوفت فالان نحن نعرف ان الحكومة الاميريكية تطالبها بعرض اكواد الويندوز او تقسيم الشركة 
فمثلا نظام التشغيل لينكس طبعا معلوم لدى الجميع ان من قام بصنع النواه هو لينس 
ولكن يمكن لاى شخص عادى ان ياخد هذه النواه 
وهى موجودة على الموقع الاتى 
www.kernel.org
ويقوم بتعديل سطر واحد على الاقل و ستصبح باسمه 
ونرى الان العديد من الشركات التى تطرح نظام التشغيل لينكس بعد التعديل مجانا لانه ابتكار وليس منتج مثل الويندوز 
هل تعتقد الان ان للينس أخد مقابل او اى حقوق الذى لولاه ما كان اللينكس موجود !!!!!!!!

ومثال اخر نرى الان شركات السيارات فى جميع دول العالم تحقق مكاسب مروعة والفكرة كانت لواحد هو الذى اخترع محرك السيارة 

هل تستطيع ان تخبرنى اين حقوق من قام باختراع محرك السيارة ؟؟


ولكن السرقه ان لم يقم بالتغيير فيها ؟؟
ولاتنسى انى ذكرت فى رسالتى الاولى 
ان السرقة انك تقوم بنسب موضوع او فكرة لغير صاحبها​


----------



## أصيل (23 يونيو 2006)

ahmedeldeep قال:


> اخى العزيز اصيل جزاك الله خيرا ولكن ما ذكرت مختلف تماما عن ما كنت اقصد فانت تتكلم عن المنتجات ​
> 
> والمنتجات تحتاج الى تكاليف ويجب ان يحصل بائعها على ثمنها وانا كلامى كان عن الابحاث فهناك فرق كبير فاذا قمت بابتكار فكرة مثلا لمنتج جديد و نشرت هذه الفكرة فى كتاب او فى الملتقى وجاء احد الاشخاص وقام باخد الفكرة وقام بعمل المنتج فهل تسطيع ان تقوم بطلب مقابل لهذه الفكرة ؟
> فمن وجهة نظرى ان هذا ليس سرقة والا لماذا قمت بعرض الفكرة اصلا ؟؟
> ...


 
مرحبا بك اخوي : للمعلومية فإني أستمتع كثيراً بالنقاش معك .
بالنسبة للتكاليف فالاختراعات غالباً لكي تصبح اختراعات وليس لكي تصبح منتجات في السوق ستكلف
مخترعها تكاليف باهضة بحسب تعقيد الاختراع ، فالتكلفة المادية للمخترعات قد تودي بالكثير من المخترعين إلى الفقر في حال كانت لديهم رغبة كافية في إنجاح مخترعاتهم وإصلاح عيوبها ، 
مما يزيد الأمر تعقيداً أن التكاليف أو المصاريف التي ينفقها المخترع على اختراعه تكون بدون دراسة جدوى كما هو الحال بالنسبة للمنتجات الأخرى فالمزارع لديه افتراض بأنه سيحصل على القمح بعد فترة معينة وهذه أمور سبق وأن جربها أشخاص آخرين قبله ، أي أنه على علم مسبق بالنتائج الافتراضية ، أما المخترع فإنه لن يكون لديه علم مسبق بالنتائج الافتراضية ؛ قد ينجح في اختراعه
وقد يفشل في اهتراعه بعد إنفاق الكثير من الأموال في الأبحاث وبعد سهر الليالي ، وبعد قراءة الكثير 
من الكتب والمصادر ، وبعد تدهور صحته النفسية التي قد تودي به لمرض الانطوائية ، وحدث ولا حرج .

النقطة الثانية التي تحدثت فيها عمن قد يأخذ اختراعي بعد نشره :
نعم فهذا معلوم حتى على المستوى الرسمي من قبل الجهات الدولية المعنية بالحقوق الفكرية ، فناشر
الفكرة سيكون افتراضاً قد نشرها لأنه مستغني عنها أو أنه لا يريد حفظ حقوقها الفكرية ، ولكن الحديث هنا ليس عن هؤلاء وإنما الحديث عمن يرغبون بحفظ حقوقهم الفكرية ؛ وإجابة على سؤالك فأنا أصلا لم أقم بنشر الفكرة ، أما القوانين بهذا الخصوص فبحسب علمي أنه لا يجوز للمخترع الذي نشر اختراعه أن يطالب بحقوقه الفكرية بعد سنة من تاريخ النشر في حال عدم وجود شهادة براءة لديه تثبت حقوقه . وأنا لهذا السبب ممن يتحفظون على اختراعاتهم لحين التمكن من إاصدار براءة ، وللمعلومية
لا أجد معوقات قانونية ، فمكاتب البراءات الأمريكية والأوروبية والصينية والروسية وغيرها تفي بالغرض ، بغض النظر عما فعلته الدول العربية في هذا الجانب ، فالمعوقات لدي كما ذكرت في بداية حديثي هي معوقات مادية أو مالية ، لذلك فإنه هنا يأتي دور المؤسسات الاستثمارية أو رجال الأعمال .
وللمعلومية فالاختراع لا يبقى حكراً لمخترعه أبد الدهر ؛ كلها عشر أو خمسة عشر سنة أو سبعة عشر 
على أكثر تقدير ، ثم يصبح الاختراع مجاني لجميع المستفيدين أو المصنعين .


ميكروسوفت من يستطيع اصلاً منافستها ؛ إذا هي محتكرة لاختراعاتها بشكل تلقائي ، ومع ذلك فهي 
حريصة على حفظ حقوقها الفكرية لدى المنظمات المختصة ،
أخي الكريم سمعت عن إحدى الشركات الأوروبية لم يحظرني اسمها تستخرج براءات اختراع كل يومين ، وأنت منزعج من فرد مسكين يحلم ببراءة أو اثنتين طيلة حياته . . .
ثم أن النظام لينكس نظام قديم على ما يبدوا لي وبشكل تلقائي سيتم نزع الحقوق الفكرية بعد سبعة عشر عام من تاريخ صدور البراءة ، ويبدوا لي أن عمر هذا النظام أطول من هذه الفترة . وللمعلومية فليس
الحصول على شهادة براءة هو السبيل لحفظ الحقوق الفكرية ، فقد تكون الحقوق الفكرية محفوظة بشكل أبدي بالنسبة للاختراعات التي لا يمكن اكتشاف مكوناتها ، على سبيل المثل المشروب الغازي السيئ المسمى "بيبسي" هو ذو مكونات أساسية لا يعلم بها غير الأمناء جداً بتلك الشركة العملاقة ،
والذي أعرفه أن أبناء العائلة المالكة للشركة هم فقط من يتوارثون ذلك السر ، والكثير منا لا يلقى بالاً
لما يشربه من شرور ، بل إنه قد سبق وأن قرأت أن الترجمة لكلمة "PEPSI" هي إدفع كل قرش من أجل أن تنقذ إسرائيل ، إذا هذا المشروب حقير لدرجة أنه لا يساوي الأموال التي ندفعها مقابلة ، بل هي ليست أكثر من تبرعات لليهود بمحض إرادتنا .
ثم أن شركة ميكروسوفت لم تنشر ذلك النظام إلا بعد أن امتصت جميع الخيرات التي تريدها منه .

بالنسبة لمحرك السيارة وكافة الاختراعات سيكون بإمكان أي شركة تصنيع الاختراع ، والاستفادة منه وإفادة الشرية منه بعد أن تدفع مقابلاً رمزياً للمخترع خلال فترة الحماية فقط ، وبعد هذه الفترة لن يبقى للمخترع غير الشرف المعنوي . 
محرك السيارة كان قد تم اختراعه قبل قوانين الحماية الفكرية المعاصرة ، التي جعلتنا نتمكن من الاستفادة من ذلك المحرك ، حيث أن المخترعين يتسابقون يومياً على إيجاد طرق جديدة للاستفادة منه ،
وأيضاً مخترع المحرك نفسه قد استفاد من اختراعه كثيراً في زمانه ، واستفادته قد تتجاوز استفادة المخترعين في هذا الزمان . 

ما دام أنك تعترف بأن السرقة هي نسب الفكرة لغير صاحبها فلا خلاف بيني وبينك ، 
نعم بكل تأكيد حينما تنسب الفكرة لغير صاحبها فلن يتمكن صاحبها من الاستفادة منها ؛ لذلك أتت قوانين الحماية الفكرية التي تحاول نسب الحقوق الفكرية لأصحابها تشجيعاً للمخترعين ، وحفاظاً على الفطرة أو القانون القاضي بأنه لا يجوز الاعتداء على حقوق الآخرين . ثم إني لو نشرت فكرتي بدون حفظ حقوقها أو قبل الحصول على براءة اختراع هل ستضمن عدم وجود من ينوي سرقة فكرتي ؟!
هل أنت متأكد من أن جميع الناس يمتلكون نفوساً سوية خالية من التسلط والكذب وحب الظلم والاعتداء ، وحب الحصول على حقوق الآخرين بدون تعب ؟!!

، ، ، لجميع مهندسي وأعظاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب أطيب تحية ، وأرجوا للجميع ليلة مباركة .


----------



## ahmedeldeep (23 يونيو 2006)

أصيل قال:


> مرحبا بك اخوي : للمعلومية فإني أستمتع كثيراً بالنقاش معك .
> بالنسبة للتكاليف فالاختراعات غالباً لكي تصبح اختراعات وليس لكي تصبح منتجات في السوق ستكلف
> مخترعها تكاليف باهضة بحسب تعقيد الاختراع ، فالتكلفة المادية للمخترعات قد تودي بالكثير من المخترعين إلى الفقر في حال كانت لديهم رغبة كافية في إنجاح مخترعاتهم وإصلاح عيوبها ،
> مما يزيد الأمر تعقيداً أن التكاليف أو المصاريف التي ينفقها المخترع على اختراعه تكون بدون دراسة جدوى كما هو الحال بالنسبة للمنتجات الأخرى فالمزارع لديه افتراض بأنه سيحصل على القمح بعد فترة معينة وهذه أمور سبق وأن جربها أشخاص آخرين قبله ، أي أنه على علم مسبق بالنتائج الافتراضية ، أما المخترع فإنه لن يكون لديه علم مسبق بالنتائج الافتراضية ؛ قد ينجح في اختراعه
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز فانا ايضا سعيد جدا بالمناقشة معك فى هذا الموضوع واتمنى ان نرى المزيد من مشاركات اخواننا والحمد لله لا يوجد خلاف بيننا بل على العكس جاء ردك مكملا وشاملا ففى البداية ذكرت ان تكاليف االاختراعات باهظة جدا ولكن عندما تصبح منتجات فانها لا تساوى شى فدعى اذكر لك مثال التليفون المحمول فعند اختراعه كان خيال و تكلف الكثير وكان سعره باهظ جدا ولكن انظر الان اصبح لا يساوى شى فانا ارى ان ثمن التلفون المحمول لا يساوى ابدا التكنولوجيا الموجودة به .

وفى النقطة الثانية قد وجهتنا الى امر مهم وضرورى جدا وهو تسجيل براءة الاختراع حيث يجب علينا الاهتمام بهذه النقطة حيث اذا وجدت شخص قد نسب فكرتك اليه وقال انه من قام باختراعها فليس من حقك المطالبة باى حقوق الا اذا كان لديك حقوق ملكية وبراءة اختراع وبهذه المناسبة ادعو جميع الاعضاء الى زيارة الموقع الرسمى لبراءة الاختراع والعلامات التجارية الاميريكية على الرابط الاتى 
http://www.uspto.gov/

والنقطة التالية فدعنى اوضح لك معلومات بسيطة عن لينكس 
فهو اصلا نظام يونكس التى قامت باختراعه شركة AT&T الاميريكية ثم قامت بنشره وعندما وجدت انه حقق نجاح كبير وستخدمته جميع الشركات اصبحت تطالب مبالغ مالية بسبب ذلك وبالفعل نجحت فى احتكاره مره اخرى 
وبعد ذلك قام احد مهندسيها ومن مطورى النظام بعمل جمعيه خاصه بعمل برامج مجانية وليس لها اى حقوق سنه 1984 وتسمى بى GUN وقام بوضع رخصة للبرامج تسمى General Public License
ويمكنك ان تجد هذا فى موقعهم ​*The GNU Operating System*



​*Free as in Freedom *

وبعد ذلك واجهتم مشكلة وهى نواه نظام التشغيل kernel 
حيث قام بعملها كما ذكرت لينس سنه 1991 و تم دمجها فى برامجهم المجانية لتكوين نظام تشغيل مثل يونكس ولكن مجانى وسموه 
linux / gun not unix 
وفى النهاية دعنى اضع بعض الاعتبارات فى الموضوع 

اولا واهمها :: نسب الموضوع الى شخص غير صاحبه سرقة 
ثانيا :: من حق صاحب الموضوع نشره او احتكاره ولكن اذا احتكره فانه قد ارتكب جريمة مشروعه فى حق البشرية وفى ديننا الاسلامى غير مشروعة 
ثالثا :: يجب على كل من ينشر اختراعه ان يقوم بتسجيل براءة اختراع له معترف بها والا سيكون هو الخاسر 
وشكرا لكم جميعا على متابعتكم​


----------



## إعلانات كل العرب (23 يونيو 2006)

في زماننا الحالي حيث تقارب الزمان والمكان والبلدان والشعوب بسبب التكنولوجيا نرى ان الكل يستفاد من خبرات الآخرين

وتبادل الخبرات في كل المجالات متوفرة في الغرب وبين الدول المتقدمة ففي هذا الكل يستفاد والابداع اسهل واسرع

ما ممكن ان تبدأ من الصفر وتسد كل الابواب على نفسك وتوصل باختراعاتك لما وصل به العالم، فهذ خيال وستبقى في وراء القافلة قرون

استفد مما لدى الغير وخذه كاساس لان تاتي بالجديد من خلال تحليلاتك لما موجود

وفي نفس الوقت فكر بجديد ما ظهر لحد الآن

تعلم من الغرب الذي ليس لديهم تقوى، كيف هم يحفظون حقوق المخترع؟

وان رأيت ان اسلوبهم فيه شيء احراج لقيمك فطوره لكي يناسبك ويناسب ثقافتك

هناك شيئان لحفظ الحقوق:

1. وجود قانون ومؤسسة خاصة تراعي حقوق المبدعين وغيرهم من الكتبة والمبرمجين، وهذا من مسؤلية الدولة

2. ان يتعرف صاحب الفكرة على تلك القوانين، ويتصرف من ضمنه لكي لا يخطأ وينشر فكرته باسلوب القانون المعني يعتبره خطأ منه وهو مسؤل عن ضياع حقه


----
في الغرب هناك مؤسسة خاصة متعرفة على قانون البلد، تقوم بمساعدة من له فكرة ابداعية لحفظ حقوقه مقابل مال
طبعا يختلف من بلد الى بلد
وترشد صاحب الفكرة الى الطريق القانوني للتعامل مع الآخرين بخصوص فكرته وخاصة عند عرضها الى الشركات

----

ضياع حقوق المبدعين في بلداننا من ضمن ضياع حقوق ناس آخرين بسبب انعدام قوانين ذكية تعالج وتحافظ تلك الحقوق
----


ابني الصغير قال لي اليوم:

يقولون ان فلان دولة تعطي اموالا كثيرة للصغار الذين يأتون بفكرة مبدعة مفيدة

---

اما اصلاح الناس هو العلاج الوحيد...فهذا اقول لا

لان ما يمكننا ان نجلس الى ان نصلح الناس كلهم، لكن ممكن ضبط الناس بالقوانين اولا وحاول موازيا اصلاحهم فلك الخير

---

اذا غاب القانون في اية دولة غربية سترى فوضى كبيرة

المجتمعات الغربية يتربون على كلمة

ان هذا قانوني

وان ذاك غير قانوني

فيخافون من القانون، فهذا هو تقواهم


اما في مجتمعاتنا، مع الاسف، قوانين ضعيفة، فالناس لهم مجال كبير لعمل ما يشاؤن حتى ولو اخذ حقوق المبدعين وحقوق غيرهم

والمتقون عددهم محدود

اي لا ترى تقوى الله

ولا ترى الخوف من قوانين محلية

فالنتيجة ضياع الحقوق


----------



## نورالاسراء (24 يونيو 2006)

والله اتمنى ان تكثر الاختراعات والافكار القيمه فى عالمنا العربي 
وانا من راى مثل راى استاذ احمد الذيب انه من ابتكر فكره ليست ملكه وانما هى ملك للبشرية ولكن تنسب اليه على انه هو الذى ابتكرها وتسجل باسم صاحبها 
وعندما تبنى فكره على فكره يجب ذكر اصحابها مثل عند تاليف كتاب علمى معين اكيد هناك مراجع استعان بها الكاتب فيجب ذكر تلك المراجع مع اسم مولف الكتاب الحالى
وبالنسبه لابتكارات فى الميكانيكا لا نقول انها ملك نيوتن ولكن تم استنتاجها باستخدام قانون نيوتن


----------



## لغدير (24 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم / وبعد : يبدو أن المشاركين لحد الآن ليسوا مخترعين ولا مبتكرين ، وأتصور أن المبتكر أو المخترع هو الشخص الذي يبذل جهده، وطاقته ، ووقته ، وماله ... لاخراج فكرته إلى أرض الواقع ، بغض النظر عن النتائج والأثار التي يخلفها بحثه ، ذلك أن الباحث المبدع كما أراه لا يهتم بالنتائج بقدر ما يهتم بحبه للبحث والعلم والعمل على إنتاج ما يفيد . فحبنا للعلم والابتكار هو الذي يدفعنا إلى ممارسة البحث والتعلق بالبحث ، وعدم الاستغناء عنه . 
وبقدر ما نبذل وما نعطي من وقت وجهد بإخلاص وصدق في مجال البحث ، بقدر ما يوفق الله ويرفع من قيمة الباحث وقدره . والله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا . وسيجعل الله بعد عسر يسرا ، وسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون . 
أما التذرع وراء حماية الانتاج الفكري وسرقته ..... في تصوري هي أوهام العاجزين المثبطين ... أما المبتكرون المبدعون، لو تعلقت قلوبهم وعقولهم بعنان السماء ، ونجوم الكون لأدركته!!!! 
فبادروا إخواني المهندسين الملهمين ، الشغوفين بالابتكارات إلى تأسيس خلايا الابداع والابتكار ، فأول الغيث قطرة ، ومسافة الألف ميل يبدأ بخطوة . 
إن العجز فينا ، وقابلية العجز منا ، فلو تحررنا من أوهام السرقات ، والمثبطات .... لآرينا غيرنا منا ما تقر به أعيننا ، وتسعد به نفوسنا . 
- إن كوبرنيكس العالم البولندي الذي غير البنية العقلية في التصور الكوني ، لم يكن ليبخل على العالم نتائج بحثه ، بل طرحها من غير انتظار مقابل !!!
- قاليلليو غاليللي ، العالم الفيزيائي الشهير ، وصلت به أبحاثه وأفكاره وآراؤه إلى درجة الحكم عليه بالإعدام من طرف الكنيسة إن هو لم بتراجع عنها . 
- صاحب المقولة الشهيرة ، والشعار المتبنى عالميا : الحرية ، المساواة ، الأخوة ، كان مطاردا في كل مكان في أوروبا ومحكوم عليه بالإعدام .... 
- والقائمة طويلة في مجال المبتكرين والمبدعين الذين لا غاية لهم سوى خدمة العلم والعلماء والإنسانية جمعاء . 
أفرغوا عقولكم من المقولة المصرية : يا داخل مصر منك ألوف !!! ؟؟ ألوف كأف ( استسمح الإخوة المصريين ، فالمقصود هو الفكرة وليس الإشخاص ) . 
المقترح بعد هذا الطرح المقتضب هو : 
- من يمد يد المساعدة بالتمويل ؟ 
- من ينشر بحثه دون خوف ولا انتظار جزاء أو شكور إلا من رب العالمين . 
- الحماية الفكرية هي ثمرة المبتكرين والمبدعين ، فحين ننتج ونبدع ونبتكر سيأتي بالطبع من يقوم بحماية المنتوج الفكري من الاستغلال أو السرقة أو غيره 

فحرروا عقولكم أولا أيها الإخوة والأخوات ، ( من قيود الخوف كخوف إخينا الذي يدعي أنه أنتج مضخة ولا أي مضخة !!! خايف ممن ؟ ولماذا؟ لماذا لا تثق في نفسك ، وقدراتك وطاقاتك ، ؟ أتصور أنك لست مبتكرا ، بل أنت محسن لنظام المضخات ، سواء بوشائع كهربائية ، بصممامات ، بقوة محركة إضافية ، بزيادة في سعة الضخ وهكذا ..... فتشكر على المجهود ،وحاول أن تتفق مع من يستطيع تمويلك بالمال لإخراج وإظهار إبداعك ، وتنال بذلك أجر البحث وأجر المساعدة للإنسانية، وعذرا أخي على الصراحة ) . 
كلمة أخيرة : المبدعون والمبتكرون لا يخافون . فمن وجد في نفسه الخوف فهو لا يصلح للإبداع ولا للإبتكار . أخوكم ومحبكم وناصحكم جمعي .


----------



## مامون القزاز (25 يونيو 2006)

للاسراع في تنمية الفكر العربي و التواصل مع المهندسين في الوطن العربي يجب ان تتبنى احدى الجهات الحكومية او الخاصة بمتابعة هذه الدراسات من الناحية المادية في اقامة الموتمرات و الزيارات الميدانية لحقول الطاقة لبناء نهضة عربية لمستقبل مشرق


----------



## waleedss (26 يونيو 2006)

ي بلاد تقتات على بواقي التكنولوجيا لا اعتقد ان لذلك اهميه وانا اختراعه سيكون اسير ادراج المكاتب


----------



## أصيل (26 يونيو 2006)

لغدير قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم / وبعد : يبدو أن المشاركين لحد الآن ليسوا مخترعين ولا مبتكرين ، وأتصور أن المبتكر أو المخترع هو الشخص الذي يبذل جهده، وطاقته ، ووقته ، وماله ... لاخراج فكرته إلى أرض الواقع ، بغض النظر عن النتائج والأثار التي يخلفها بحثه ، ذلك أن الباحث المبدع كما أراه لا يهتم بالنتائج بقدر ما يهتم بحبه للبحث والعلم والعمل على إنتاج ما يفيد . فحبنا للعلم والابتكار هو الذي يدفعنا إلى ممارسة البحث والتعلق بالبحث ، وعدم الاستغناء عنه .
> وبقدر ما نبذل وما نعطي من وقت وجهد بإخلاص وصدق في مجال البحث ، بقدر ما يوفق الله ويرفع من قيمة الباحث وقدره . والله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا . وسيجعل الله بعد عسر يسرا ، وسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون .
> أما التذرع وراء حماية الانتاج الفكري وسرقته ..... في تصوري هي أوهام العاجزين المثبطين ... أما المبتكرون المبدعون، لو تعلقت قلوبهم وعقولهم بعنان السماء ، ونجوم الكون لأدركته!!!!
> فبادروا إخواني المهندسين الملهمين ، الشغوفين بالابتكارات إلى تأسيس خلايا الابداع والابتكار ، فأول الغيث قطرة ، ومسافة الألف ميل يبدأ بخطوة .
> ...


 

مرحباً بك أخي الكريم :
كنت أتوقع منك ردوداً تقدر فيها المشاركين بشكل أكبر بدل الانتقاص من قدرهم

يا من تحاول أن تصف نفسك بالعقلاني : كيف تقيمني وأنت لا تعرفني ؟ كيف تدعي أوصاف اختراعي "المضخة" وأنت لم ترها ؟ ماذا يسمى من يدعي مالا يعرفه ؟ ماذا يسمى من يصف شيئاً لم يراه ؟ كيف وكيف وكيف . . . سامحك الله .

لدي والحمد لله أكثر من اختراع ويوجد ما هو أقوى من هذه المضخة بكثير .
فعلاً أنا في الفترة الحالية غير مقتدر مالياً على حماية فكرتي على مستوى العالم ، ولكني سأبدأ بحول الله في الأيام القليلة القادمة بفعل شيئ أستطيع فعله في الفترة الحالية وهو الحصول على الحماية الفكرية المحلية على أقل تقدير . ومدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية سوف لن أجد منها تقصيراً في هذا الجانب . أسأل الله لهم المعونة وأن ييسر لهم خدمة أمتهم ، وأن يجعلهم من أعمدة العدل الخير وحفظ حقوق الناس . 

، ، ، فداك أنا يا بلادي بالعقل والدم والمال .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 يونيو 2006)

أخي الكريم أصيل الأخ لغدير لم يوجه كلامه لك شخصيا بل بصورة عامة لكل المهندسين

أما انت فأنت مستثنى لأنك اخترعت وحاولت

العرب والمسلمون في أغلبهم فعلا لا مبتكرين ولا مخترعين إلا ما ندر من أمثالك

أغلبنا مجرد مستهلكين

أنا فخور جدا بك أخي أصيل

وبنفس الوقت مع لغدير في أنه يجب على العرب والمسلمون أن يحيوا أفكارهم وأن يخرجوا من وهم الضعف وحجة عدم القدرة على حماية أفكارهم

يجب أن نعمل حتى ترى الأمة النور من جديد

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## أصيل (26 يونيو 2006)

وانا اخوك لو كان خروج الأمة للنور وللأمجاد من جراء اختراعاتي أنا وأمثالي الذين يعدون على الأصابع لكان الصواب أن نسأل الله العوض في أمتنا . . . 

ذالحين خل الامة تستفيد من الموجود والجاهز المجاني ؛ يعني اللي ما عليه حقوق فكرية  ،
وبعدين تعالوا حطوا اللوم على المخترعين العرب الذين يتبيخلون باختراعاتهم كما يسميهم الكثير ،
مع أننا نحن العرب أكثر من نضيع حقوقنا الفكرية . . .

 ، ، ، أعذب تحية لك أخوي محمد ولجميع المهندسين :16: ، مع اني ما اعرف للكورة  .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي أصيل وفعلا أصيل

ما زال الخير في أمتي إلى يوم القيامة ... هكذا أخبر الرسول الكريم قدوتنا وتاج رؤوسنا

لذلك لا يمكن يوما أن نستهين بما للامة من قدرات هائلة

العقول المخفية قد تكون أضعاف العقول الظاهرة اليوم ولا يستهان بأحد اطلاقا

فمن هو بيل خيتس عندما أنجز ومن هو نيوتن يوم لاحظ

المهم أن نعقد العزم على نقدم جديد للامة على الأقل ستكون حجة لنا أمام الله عز وجل

شكرا


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 يونيو 2006)

mzsk76 قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي أصيل وفعلا أصيل
> 
> ما زال الخير في أمتي إلى يوم القيامة ... هكذا أخبر الرسول الكريم قدوتنا وتاج رؤوسنا
> 
> ...


فعلا اخى العظيم محمد كلامك صحيح جدا لاننا العرب احسن من الغرب بكثر والدليل على ذلك ان كل اساس هذه العلوم موضوع من قبل العرب وبيل جيتس ايضا ليس لديه الفكر كما يدعى البعض ولكنه احسن استغلال الامور 
واعتقد اننا العرب نستطيع ان نفعل اكثر من هذا لو وضعنا فى البيئة الصحيحة وهذا اهم ما نعانى منه فسوف اعرض عليك مثال بسيط جدا 
تخيل لو احسن لاعب فى العالم رونالدينهو وضع فى منتخب اى دولة عربية هل تعتقد انه سيصبح احسن لاعب ؟؟​


----------



## jamilkhatib (27 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
الموضع جدا جدا مهم ولكن وجدت أن هناك العديد من المبادء التي يجب معرفتها. وهذه الروابط بها مقدمة عن حقوق الملكيه الفكرية (انجليزي) والملكية الفكرية والاسلام (عربي)

http://www.handasarabia.org/mambo/i...an&task=doc_download&gid=14&Itemid=55&lang=Ar

http://www.handasarabia.org/mambo/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=82&Itemid=43&lang=Ar

http://www.handasarabia.org/mambo/i...an&task=doc_download&gid=37&Itemid=55&lang=Ar

ولان الموضوع مهم فانا احاول ان الخص اجوبة على بعض الاسئلة التي لها علاقة بالموضوع. وعلى فكرة فان العديد من الاخوة على صواب على الرغم من اختلاف الاراء . المشاكل هذه تناقش بعلوم الاقتصاد والقانون وهناك نظريات متناقضة كما نرى باختلاف اراء المشاركين. 
وادعوا لي ان أجب الوقت الكافي لالخص بعض ماتعلمته عن هذه المواضيع خلال دراستي بمجال ادارة الابتكارات بالمانيا وأن انشر المعلومات للجميع. وامنى ان يرسل لي اسئلة محددة بمجال حماية الملكية الفكرية لاستطيع ان اجيب عليها (بعون الله) وان اسهل عملية التلخيص

على فكرة هناك طرق لحماية الاختراعات عن طريق المصادر المفتوحة وهذه الفكرة سيطول شرحها يمكن الاطلاع على بعض المقالات والدروس عن التصاميم الالكترونية الحرة (عربي وانجليزي) بموقع هندسة عربية
والسلام عليكم

جميل الخطيب
هندسة عربية
www.handasarabia.org


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (28 يونيو 2006)

اخوتي في الله .. السلام عليكم ..
أشكر كل الاخوة على مشاركاتهم في الموضوع .. ولنبدأ بمشاركتنا بعون من الله وتوفيقه ..

اذا مانظرنا الى ديننا الاسلامي الذي أعطى كل ذي حقٍّ حقه .. لوجدنا قمة الابداع والتميز . في ديننا الاحتكار خاطئ ، والدعوة الى التأمل والتفكر هي من مستلزمات الدين ، وطلب العلم واتقانه حثّ عليه شرعنا .. فالله خير حافظاً وهو أرحم الراحمين .. وما اكثر الاحاديث النبوية التي تبيت حق الانسان المسلم على اخيه المسلم ..

لو اخذنا مثلاً الكتاب الضخم "القانون في الطب لابن سينا" عندما قام هذا العالم بايجاده وتاليفه ومن ثم اخراجه للمجتمع للاستفادة منه ، والذي أصبح يدرس في الغرب لقرنين من الزمن .. هل كان آنذاك موجود قانون دنيوي يحفظ الملكية .. أبداً لا .. ومع ذلك تم طرحه .. لانهم علماء آمنوا بربهم وتوكلوا عليه ، وفهموا دينهم فهماً صحيحاً ، وأعطوا كل ذي حق حقه من ترجمة أو اقتباس او استشهاد لعلوم غيرهم .. ولم بنسبوا لاانفسهم حق غيرهم .. ولهذا فقد خلّدت اسمائهم ليومنا هذا .. 

ان الابداع بأي شكل كان بسيطاً او معقداً لابد الا وان يحفظ من قبلنا نحن .. نعم نحن المسلمون .. لا قانون دنيوي .. عندما نؤمن حقاً بان الله معنا ويرانا ويعلم ماتوسوس به الانفس .. 

والابداع ليس له حدود .. حتى ولو كان لنفس الجهاز ، او لاداة ما .. وما أكثر الامثلة .. علماً ان الابداع الجديد ماكان ليوجد لو لم يسبقه ابداع قديم .. وهذا هو سر انشاء مراكز الابحاث العلمية ..

ولكن قل لي بربك ..
عندما تأخذ جهود انسان ما ـ واناقشك كمسلم ـ الذي بذل الجهد والسهر وانفق الاموال في شراء أو استئجار اجهزة الاختبار لاختبار تجربة ما ... الخ ، طبعاً بتوفيق من الله له ، ليسعد البشرية وراحتها وانقاذها من شيء ما ، ماذا ستجني عند الله وهو معك .. الشهرة .. الكسب .. المنصب .. الخ.. 
ولكن هل هذا سيدوم ؟؟؟؟ أبداً .. والا لما وصلت اليه اليوم الكنولوجية المتطورة والمتعددة ..
وقدمنا الى ما عملوا فجعلناه هباءً منثوراً ..

ان علماء الغرب قد أخذوا ما يحافظ على حقوقهم من ديننا الاسلامي الذي نحن مع الاسف ابتعدنا عنه ..
ولو تصفحت مرجع ما غربي وليكن Ashrae لوجدت ان هذا المرجع الضخم يعتمد يذاته على مراجع أخرى يذكرها عند كل نهاية فصل .. بل الادهى ، ان صورة ما لمنتج ما يأخذ اذن مسبق من صاحب المنتج .. الله .. أين نحن من هذا ؟ انها صورة يأخذ اذن مسبق .. فما بالك من بحث ، من اختراع ، من فكرة ..

اذاً سبحان من شرع الاسلام لنا ديناً يحفظ كل ذي حق حقه .. والانسان المبدع أو صاحب فكرة او صاحب جهد .. من حقه ان يدافع وبقوة مهما كان جهده مستعيناً بربه، ولكن لن يتوقف بحجة سرقة ابداعاته وافكاره .. بل العكس إنما يزداد قوة طالما متوكلاً على الله الحق ، ويعمل بما يوفقه الله به .. وشكراً


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 يونيو 2006)

المهندس جمال الخطيب والمهندس عبد المنعم جزاكم الله كل خير

م عبد المنعم ما شاء الله أجملت الكثير من المعاني المهمة

فعلا يا أخي الاسلام الاسلام الاسلام ولا شيء سواه هو الأمل الوحيد للأمة إن عدنا لمنهاجه فسنرى النور من جديد وبدونه لن يكون لنا سوى الذل والهم

أنتظر آراء أعضاء المنتدى

شكرا


----------



## jamilkhatib (28 يونيو 2006)

سأبدأ بنشر بعض الاجابات عن اسئلة تتكر بخصوص موضوع الملكية الفكرية. سأحاول قدر الامكان واعذروني ان تأخرت بشهر (7) لالتزاماتي الكثيرة بهذا الشر وأعد ان ابقى على تواصل 

(هذه الاسئلة ستنشر على منتدى هندسة عربية forum.handasarabia.org وسأحاول قدر الامكان نشرها بمنتديات اخرى)
السؤال الاول: 
هل هناك قانون يحمي الافكار وينسبها لصاحبها؟ 
الفكرة كنتاج ذهني محض ليس علية حماية حتى يتم التعبير عنة بطريقة ما ككتابة او نموذج أو رسم أو حتى غناء

جميل الخطيب
هندسة عربية
www.handasarabia.org


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (30 يونيو 2006)

نحن ننتظر أخي جميل الخطيب


----------



## afalani (4 يوليو 2006)

Assalmu Alaikum Ikhwani/Akhawati,
This is very delicate subject so we have to look at the way other people like the united states and european countries have been doing. What is required is an Arab patent council that takes the responsibility of evaluating, registering and granting patents or inventions. With God's will and your efforts, something like this will emerge soon.
Dr. Alaa Alani


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك دكتور علاء

أقدر مشاركتك معنا وأتمنى أن تفيدنا ممالديك

تحياتي
م.محمد الكردي


----------



## المهندس هيثــم (9 يوليو 2006)

نعم بارك الله بك


----------



## محمد اكرم محمد (11 يوليو 2006)

الفكرة ملك صاحبها ولكن بحدود


----------



## سمير المقطري (13 يوليو 2006)

والله مجهود يستحق التقدير ,. جزاكم الله خير


----------



## matar123 (15 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني الاعزاء اشكركم واشكرمن قام بطرح هذا الموضوع الذي نعاني منه جميعا اعني بخاصه العرب
فقبل قليل كنت اتناقش انا وزميل لي في اختراع لنا الان 8 سنوات تقريبا وهو الان شبه مكتمل 
ولكن كنا نتناقش كيف يرا هذا الاختراع النور وهو اختراع لتوليد الطاقه وبشكل مبهر 
وبتكاليف منخفضه جدا وفوائده عظيمه على البشريه ولكن كما قال الاخوان اذا عرض هذا الاختراع 
هنا وبقي حبيس الادراج او ذهبت الا الغرب واستقلو قلت درايتي بالقوانين وسرقو هذه الفكره 
ونسبت لغيري واستفاد منها ماديا ومعنويا وذهبت انا اصرخ واصرخ وفي النهايه في احد المستشفيات ان لم اكن في اللحد فما هو الشي الذي استفدته انا في هذه الحاله لا شي 
انا اريد ان يعرف العالم باسره ان هناك عباقره عرب وانا لسنا متخلفين كما يضنون 
بغض النظر عن العوائد الماديه التي اكسبها من وراء هذا الختراع 
انظرو معي الان الى الطب الان نذهب لنعالج اغلب الحالات المستعصيه في الغرب 
مع ان العرب هم من وضع اسس الطب ولكنها سرقت ولم يستفد منها العرب واصبحنا لانحصل عليه الا بمبالغ باهضه تكسر الضهر مع انه نحن الأولى بهذه الخدمه الطبيه ولكن لم يجد الاطباء العباقره حمايه اوتحفيز لهم من قبل المؤسسات والحكومات التي يتبعون لها بينما الغرب يحفزون من لديه اي فكره ولو بسيطه ويهيئون له المكان والمعدات التي يحتاجها فلهذا هم يسبقوننا في جميع المجالات 
وكثير من هذه الاختراعات التي نسمع عنها في الغرب تجد ان هنا عربي قد توصل اليها منذ زمن ولكنه لم يستطع ان يوصل فكرته او اختراعه الى العالم حتى توصل اليه وحد من الغرب فيموت صاحبنا حسرتا على افكاره التي ذهبت ادراج الرياح 

اخواني الحل هو ان تكون هناك منظمه من جميع الدول تعنى بالموهوبين والمخترعين وتمول افكارهم 
وتدعمهم وتحفظ لهم حقوقهم بهذه الطريقه فقط تستطيع حماية فكرتك وتظمن باذن الله انها سوف ترى النور لان هذه المنظمه من جميع الدول وليست من دوله واحده 

هذا والله اعلم ووفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## jamilkhatib (16 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخي matar123 بأي دولة انت؟
هل حاولت تسجيل اختراعك بمكتب تسجيل الاختراعات بدولتك هذه المكاتب موجودة بأغلب الدول العربية.
يمكن كذكلك ان تحاول الاستعانة بمكتب أبوغزالة لتسجيلها.
وان لم يتوفر لك كل ذلك فيمكن ان تشجل الاختراع بالمكاتب الاوروبية او الامريكية
وعلى فكرة هناك العديد من المنظمات التي تعنى بالموهوبين بالعالم العربي مثل مؤسسة الملك عبدالعزيز بالسعودية وغيرها بالعالم العربي.

جميل الخطيب
هندسة عربية
www.handasarabia.org


----------



## matar123 (16 يوليو 2006)

اخي العزيز جميل الخطيب نعم هناك مكتب لتسجيل اختراعك في الدول العربيه 
ولكن كم يستقرق من الوقت حتى تحصل على براءة الاختراع اعرف شخص قدم اوراقه ودراسته 
واختراعه اي كل ما يتعلق بالاختراع حتى يحصل على براءة الاختراع واستقرق صدور براءة الاختراع 7 سنوات بدون مبالغه فهل يعقل هذا المشكله عندنا ياخي جميل هي الركن على الرف اوفي الدرج 
وانتظر متى تطلع اوراقك من الدرج وتشوف النور 
المساله يبغالها منظمه عالميه تعنى بالموهوبين والمخترعين وتؤمن لهم كل ما يريدون لانهم في النهايه سوف يفيدو العالم باسره في اختراعاتهم هذه وبحوثهم وعلومهم ويكون كل شيء موثق خطوه بخطوه 
هنا يضمن امخترع اختراعه وفكرته


----------



## waleedss (17 يوليو 2006)

ولكن على الجانب الاخر ليس كل مخترع موهوبا او فذا 
فكم راينا من يوصل محرك بمولد ويقول مصدر لا متناهي للطاقه وسوف يحل كل مشاكل الطاقه 
يوجد مكتب دولي الان في كل دولة عربيه لتسجيل اي اختراع فيها ولكن بمصاريف باهظة نوعا ما
بالنسبة للحقوق اعتقد انها محمية ولكن المشكله الحقيقيه في الدعم فاغلب المخترعين تكون ابحاثهم غير كاملة علميا ينقصها بعض الحسابات والتصحيحات هؤالاء يجب دعمهم بدل من طلب منه حسابات هندسية وهو قد يكون غير مهندس


----------



## afalani (18 يوليو 2006)

Dear All, Asslamu Alaikum,
The patents also take a long time to be verified and checked against prior inventions. That's why it takes such a long time. I have two patents in the United States in the microelectronic design - one was granted in less than two years while the second took four years but you have to wait until you see the results. We ARAB , including myself, are always in a hurry 
and we need to see the results of today's work by tomorrow. Be patient my friends and this is a call for all Arab engineers to build the foundations for the future generations! Wassalmu Alaikum.

Dr. Alaa Alani
UK


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 يوليو 2006)

في البداية تحية لكل من شارك في الموضوع وإن دل هذا على شيء فإنه يدل على وجود شباب يحملون هم الأمة بالبعدين العربي والإسلامي

سعيد جدا بمشاركتك أخي afalani ويهمنا جدا طرح تجارب العرب الناجحة في الغرب
أنا معك بأن الموضوع يحتاج لصبر وصبر كبير جدا وأبشرك أخي فنحن لها انشاء الله فسواءا صبرنا أم لا فإن الصبر قد كتب علينا أصلا

كم أتمنى أن تفصل لنا تجربتك بشكل أوسع لكي نستفيد منها بشكل جيد
أتمنى أن تفعل ذلك من خلال هذه المشاركة أو أن تطرح مشاركة جديدة فما أحوجنا لأمثالك أخي الكريم

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## jamilkhatib (20 يوليو 2006)

الاخ matar123

أنت على حق بان تسجيل الاختراع يأخذ وقت طويل بالعالم العربي ولكن هذا هو الحال كذلك بالغرب وكما أكد على ذلك د. علاء. فتصور انه لديك انت اختراع مسجل وأتى أخر ليسجل نفس الفكرة فبسبب عدم التدقيق تم تسجيل فكرته كذلك بسبب السرعة وبالتالي صار حق الاختراع له كما لك مع انك السباق فهل ترضى؟

بالنسبة للبحث عن براءة الاختراع فتتم بالبحث عن الفكرة وطريقة العمل والوصف وحتى مواضع الاستخدام والتطبيقات وكل هذا يتطلب مجهود كبير

أما للاخ waleedss
"لكن المشكله الحقيقيه في الدعم فاغلب المخترعين تكون ابحاثهم غير كاملة علميا ينقصها بعض الحسابات والتصحيحات هؤالاء يجب دعمهم بدل من طلب منه حسابات هندسية وهو قد يكون غير مهندس"
لماذا الاعتراض على الحسابات؟ اتوقع انها احيانا تكون ضرورية جدا للتفريق بين الاختراعات والمهتم باختراعة علية ان يحاول تعلم ما لم يتعلمة ليوصل اختراعة لافضل صورة.

اخيرا الحمدلله فقد تمكنت من تجميع عدد لاباس به من الاسئلة والافكار عن الملكية الفكرية وسابدأ تباعا بارسال سؤال وجواب كل اسبوع على منتدى هندسة عربية ويمكن الاطلاع عليها ومناقشتها ان لم تكن الاجوبة واضحة
والسلام عليكم
__________________
جميل الخطيب
منسق عام جمعية هندسة عربية
www.handasarabia.org

* مقدمة الى التصاميم الالكترونية الحرة
* مقدمة الى الFPGA
* مقدمة الى ISDN
* مقدمة الى حسابات الكمبيوتر
* مقدمة الى حقوق الملكية الفكرية
* برامج تصميم الالكترونيات المجانية OpenTech
* أسئلة وأجوبة عن FPGA & VHDL
* أسئلة وأجوبة عن الملكية الفكرية
* كيف تبدأ مشروعك
* والمزيد من المعلومات المفيدة على موقع هندسة عربية


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (24 يوليو 2006)

مشكورين ونقاش حلو ........... الاختصار جميل أخي الكريم ...... مشرف القسم


----------



## مصر 73 (26 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
موضوع حق الفكرة و حقوق الاختراع في الوطن العربي هو موضوع فعلا مهمل من الحكومات و الهيئات المعنيه لذا و ان كان هناك الكثير من المبدعين من العرب فان المكان الصحيح .
و لكن من وجهه نظري ان الفكرة ان لم تنفذ فهي مشاع
نعم لان صاحب الفكرة اذا احسن صياغتها و جودها و لم يضعها موضع تنفيذ فانه بهذا يغلق الباب امام من قد يستفيد من فكره و من تفكيرة .
و الحل الاقوم لتنفيذ افكار المبدعين هو احد ثلاث حلول 
1- التمويل الذاتي للمشروعات او الافكار التي قد يصل اليها المخترع او صاحب البراءة.
2- الاعتماد علي الشركات الخاصة او الهيئات و المؤسسات الكبيرة و الاستسلام لللشروط القاسيه لها.
3- التخلي عن الفكرة نهائيا و تركها حبيسه ادراج الساده المسؤولين.


----------



## المستغفر (31 يوليو 2006)

ما تعلمناه من كتاب الله عز وجل ، وما أمدنا به من طاقة أننا حينما نجد أن السيل قد بلغ الزبى فلا نتردد في أن نقول ((تبت يدا أبى لهب وتب))00000


----------



## م.اماراتية (31 يوليو 2006)

موضوع يستحق المناقشة


----------



## sockets (10 أغسطس 2006)

هناك فكره طرأت على ذهنى وانا فقط اعرضها و فى نفس الوقت اقوم بالبحث فيها الا و هى 
عمل شبكة كهرباء غير مرئيه عن طريق تفريغ مسارات فى الهواء و ارسال الكهرباء بها 
و حماية هذه المسارات عن طريق عوازل غير مرئيه اخرى , او الفكره الاخرى هى تحويل الطاقه الكهربيه لاحد صور الطاقه الاخرى التى من الممكن التحكم بمسارها فى الهواء و فى نفس الوقت لا تؤثر و لا تتاثر بكلا الانسان و الهواء تحويل الطاقه الكهربيه لصوره مسالمه جدا لا تؤثر نهائيا على الانسان و تكون غير مرئيه فى نفس الوقت و يمكن الحصول عليها فى اى مكان عن 
الشىء الوحيد الذى اقتنع به اننا بأمكاننا تحويل الطاقه لعدد لا نهائى من الصور و هذه الصور يتحكم و يحددها الانسان و و الاهم هو اختيار الصوره التى ستناسب عمليات النقل الاسلكى و عمليات التوجيه 
و , و صناعة اجهزه مستقبله لهذه الطاقه الاسلكيه و تحويلها مرة اخرى لطاقه كهربيه 

هذه فكره عرضتها هنا فى المنتدى كى نقوم بالبحث فيها و اعتقد ان لا شىء مسحيل

و ان بداية علم الطاقه و تحويلها الخالص من التعقيد و الاسلاك سيكون كما قلت 

ما اريده هو المناقشه و الاهتمام بالموضوع لانه فعلا مهم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 أغسطس 2006)

أخي الكريم socket

لا شيء مستحيل كل ماكان يوما خيال أصبح حقيقة لذلك لا تتنازل عن أفكارك أبدا

كل فكرة مهما كانت فهي تستحق البحث لكن مشكلتنا كعرب هو أننا لا نملك مختبرات بحث

ولا ميزانيات للبحث العلمي عندنا وأنت كصاحب فكرة ليس أمامك إلا خيارين إما أن تمول فكرتك بنفسك

أو أن تبحث عن من يمولها وأتمنى أن تجده وأن تنفع بها أمة الاسلام يوما

ولنبقى على اتصال من خلال المنتدى وإن وجدنا ما يؤيد فكرتك فسنطرحه مباشرة لك من خلال قسم

الطاقة المتجددة

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## sockets (10 أغسطس 2006)

كل ما اريده تحقيق حلم اينشتين الاخير و هو توحيد القوى


----------



## المستغفر (10 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الرحمن الرحيم قال تعالى((فلا تهنوا ، ولا تحزونوا ، وأنتم الأعلون إن كنتم صادقين))


----------



## waleedss (11 أغسطس 2006)

طيب ماراي الاخوة من لم يجد اي دعم في بلده
واتجه الى بلاد الغرب للبحث عن العلم والدعم لابتكاره
هل يعتبر مذنب؟
هل تفضل ان تكون ترس في مكنه معطله وبدفن معك ابتكارك؟ ام بنشره والايتفاده منه عالميا وستستفيد امتك منه بالتبعية؟


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (11 أغسطس 2006)

الحقيقة أخي waleedss

هو هذا هدفي من النقاش أن نجيب عن سؤالك أتمنى أن تقرأ الصفحات السابقة من هذا النقاش

أما عن رأيي الشخصي فأنا وفي هذه الظروف لا ألوم من لم يجد الدعم في بلاده

لكن المهم أن يحاول في بلاده

والأهم أن يحاول إفادة وطنه من هذه الفكرة والمهم أن نحاول جميعا من أجل النهوض بأمتنا

بارك الله فيك


----------



## afalani (16 أغسطس 2006)

*Advanced Training*

Dear All, Assalmu Alaikum, I would like to bring another subject related to the inventions and patents in the Arab world which is the advanced training. I have been looking at the level of training in modern technical subjects particularly engineering but I couldn't see any available on the internet. 
A number of Arab university lecturers and experts in the industry have established a training consultancy in the UK to train engineers in the Arab countries on the latest technology but we have received very little response from governments. Can you please send me the contact details of organizations that are interested in these fields and want to train their engineers on the latest technology in electrical/ electronic engineering, information technology, software enineering and other fields. Best Regards,
Dr. Alaa Alani
UK​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 أغسطس 2006)

الدكتور علاء .... أهلا بك وسعيد جدا بمبادرتك

هناك العديد من المؤسسات عندنا في فلسطين مهتمة جدا بما ذكرت

1) كلية مجتمع العلوم المهنية والتطبيقية

2) منتدى العلماء الصغار


3)مركز بحوث الطاقة


وسأزيدك ان شاء الله...


----------



## jamilkhatib (16 أغسطس 2006)

Dear Dr. Alani

I am interested to know more information about the trainings you offer . We could also establish some cooperation in that regard with Handasa Arabia organization so we announce and promote your trainings in hte Arab world.

Another point about trainings in the Arab world , they are based on offer and not on demand. This means training is established if you have large technology push by large companies, you get demand on the training without strategic planning in the state level. So the training in the arab world is like a fashion "once you pop, you can not stop" everyone will participate in this training and pay as much as you want even if they do not have money"this applies for individuals, educational institutes and governments"

Anyhow drop me an email and we can discuss more cooperation issues at jamil.khatib AT Handasarabia.org

jamil khatib
www.handasarabia.org​


----------



## waleedss (17 أغسطس 2006)

هناك بعد اخر
في بلداننا ينظر للمخترع على انه شخص مجنون
ان لم يكن حاص على دكتوراه 
ثانيا حالة انعدام الثقة في النفس بين المخترعين كانك لازم تكون عالم نووي عشان تخترع


----------



## khadija42 (18 أغسطس 2006)

*barakou allahou fika for your idea*


​thank you very match for this articles,i can 't continue writing english ,but i prefer french .je prefere ecrire en français oui dieu nous recompensera pour nos innovations et nos decouvertes nous ingenieurs arabe on est capables de faire beaucoup de chose et sortir du noir absolu dont souffre nos pays.salam

الترجمة بالانجليزية : 

I prefer to write in French yes, god will reward us for our innovations and our discoveries,Arab engineers are able to make lots of things and to work for bright future and to stop peace suffer. 

العربية : 

انا افضل ان اكتب بالفرنسيه نعم الله سوف يعيننا لتحقق الابتكارات والاكتشافات فالمهندسين العرب صنعوا الشيء الكثير ، وسيعملون على إزالة هذا الظلام وفك معاناة السلام.................. ورجاء يفضل عدم استخدام الفرنسية وممكن بالانجليزية ويفضل العربية .................... مشرف القسم م.محمد الكردي


----------



## sockets (18 أغسطس 2006)

were not french here plz speak english ,and thank u alot


----------



## Error101 (20 أغسطس 2006)

ان غسل الدرج القذر يبدأ من الاعلى:4:


----------



## معاذ 83 (24 أغسطس 2006)

ماذاأتفعل عندما تعلم أن الاختراع الخاص بيك تم تسجيله هل تتوقف عن العمل فى الاختراع أو تستمر العمل فى الاختراع رجاء الاجابة لان هذا الموقف حدث معى ولا أعلم ماذا أفعل وعلى فكرة الاختراع فكرته موجودة على المنتدى وهو المولد الكهرو مغنطيسى


----------



## صناعة المعمار (26 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليكم هذا الخبر في صلب الموضوع بتاريخ 
26/08/2006 


لاتهامه بسرقة البرامج 
الحكم بالسجن ست سنوات على صاحب موقع إنترنت ​

في واحدة من أبرز القضايا بالولايات المتحدة، تم الحكم على أحد مواطني ولاية فلوريدا والذي حقق ملايين الدولارات نتيجة بيعه نسخ غير قانونية من برامج الكمبيوتر بالسجن مدة ست سنوات.

تمت إدانة داني فيرر صاحب موقع الإنترنت BuysUSA.com في يونيو بتهمة انتهاك حقوق الملكية الفكرية. كما تم الحكم عليه بدفع ما يزيد عن 4.1 مليون دولار كتعويض للشركات المصنعة لبرامج Adobe Systems وAutodesk وMacromedia.

وكان فيرر قد قام بشراء العديد من السلع الكمالية وباهظة التكاليف مثل بعض الطائرات والسيارات مما حققه من أرباح فأمرت المحكمة ببيع هذه السلع لدفع التعويض. 

وأكدت الجهة القضائية أن هذا الشخص قد قام بوضع يديه على ما يخص الشركات وإن لم يتم الحكم عليه بعقاب رادع فقد يقوم غيره بالسير على خطاه. كما أوضحت أنه من خلال المبيعات غير القانونية قد سبب خسارة حوالي 20 مليون دولار لهذه الشركات. 

وأكد المتخصصون أن المستخدمين كانوا يقومون بشراء المنتجات من الموقع باعتبار أنها منتجات شرعية أصلية إلا أنهم كانوا يشترونها بأسعار مخفضة. 

وكان موقع فيرر قد بدأ عملية بيع البرامج في عام 2002 ثم قامت الشرطة الفيدرالية بإغلاق المواقع عام 2005.​
المصدر
http://www.aitnews.com/index.php?option=newsDetails&nid=3380

تحياتي:84:


----------



## معاذ 83 (26 أغسطس 2006)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## Dilemma (27 أغسطس 2006)

السلام علكيم

أنا عضو جديد..
شدني حديثكم فأحببت أن أشارككم كون الحوار يناقش شيء اعاني منه شخصياً...
لدي عدة افكار وأحب ان تظهر للنور...
ولكن اخاف من قرصنة البعض في نسب الافكار لهم و بيعها او التصرف بها بغير حق..
فهل يستطيح احدكم من ان يدلني على عناوين لجهات تهتم بدراسة هذه الافكار و تطبيقها على أرض الواقع...
مع العلم بأنني لا استطيع ان اطبق هذه الافكار لعدة اسباب و لا استطيع ان احصل على برأة أختراع كون ما لدي لم يترجم إلى واقع...

الص المودة..


----------



## مصعب السروي (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يابشمهندس علي موضوعك 
وللاخ اللي بيقول ان احنا لسنا مهتمين بالبحث العلمي 
اقول لك ان الصورةيست قاتمة لهذة الدرجة 
وان في مجتمعاتنا الكثير ممن يبحثون ومهتمون بالبحث العلمي 
ولكن اعلامنا لا يظهر الا الرقص والهجص


----------



## ابن البلد (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ان الامور مركبة ومعقدة , أساس المشكلة يكمن في عدم وجود أدارة مركزية فعالة نزيهة في الدول العربية , وغياب المؤسسات الفعالة أيضا , وانقطاع الخيط بين كل الحكومات نتيجة الظروف السياسية, 
فتبرز مثل هذه المشاكل كتسرب الرؤوس المفكرة والمبدعة ,وطمس المواهب , نعم هناك طمس وعملية دفن في وضح النهار للمواهب , وكثير من القهر لهمة الشباب ,هذا جلي جدا ولا يمكن تغطية الشمس بقبعة قش,القيادات المركزية في الحكومات ومراكز القوى فيها المسيرة من قبل كونداليسا رايس , غير مستهجن عليها التقصير في حق الشباب . انهم قصروا في حق الله أولا وضيعوا الحدود


----------



## drovers (5 سبتمبر 2006)

الله المستعان


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 سبتمبر 2006)

اخوانا الكرام ناقشنا المشكلة ولابد من طرح الحلول

نريد ان نعرف لو تمكن أحد منا من اجاز شيء علمي كبير وجيد كيف يتوجه وأين يذهب

أين أصحاب الخبرة وماهي لمؤسسات المسؤولة عن ذلك ؟


أنتظركم وأنا سأدلي بدلوي أيضا قريبا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*موضوع براءة الاختراع وحقوق الاستغلال*

اردت هنا أن أوضح نقطة هامة فى هذا الموضوع وهى أن بعض ان لم يكن كل الهيئات الخاصة بالتسجيل تقوم "بما يريح الزبون"
هناك نوعان من التسجيل براءة الإختراع وحق الإستخدام وكل منها له شروط وله فترة استخدام مختلفة فمثلا لو أننى قدمت برنامج تحرير جديد أو تليفون بشكل مختلف ، من حقى استغلال هذا الشكل من شيئ سبق اختراعه أما الإختراع أو حق الفكرة يكون لشئ لم يسبق تقديمه
من المؤسف أن اجد فى الاعوام الخيرة من قدم فكرة طارد الحشرات بالموجات فوق صوتية واخذ عنها "براءة اختراع" كيف وهى فى مجلات الهوايات منذ اكثر من 10 سنوات؟ وغير هذا المثال كثير، يمكنك اضافة تعديل لتحسين الاداء مثلا لكنه ليس اختراعا

براءة الإختراع لها محامون متخصصون يقومون بهذا البحث وعند ثبوت عدم تكراره تصاغ كتابته بطريقة خاصة تحفظ حق المخترع فمثلا لو أننى اخترعت دائرة ما وقلت فى وصفها "مكبر 10 مرات" فإن من حق آخر أن يخترع بمكبر 15 مرة لذا تكتب بطريقة تشمل الشرح الشامل الذى يغطى كافة الاحتمالات

إن اردنا أن نحفظ حقوقنا فيجب أن نبدأ من البداية ونعرف ماذا نريد أن نحفظ


----------



## المتورطة (14 سبتمبر 2006)

ملكية فكرية ... حفظ حقوق....اختراعات...براءة.. بحث علمي !!!!!!!؟؟؟

عم تتحدثون فنحن أمة تنحصر الملكية الفكرية عندنا في الفيديو كليب...و من أول مخرج قام بتصوير اغنية المطرب الفلاني في حديقة الحيوانات.. حفظ الحقوق مباح فقط للملحن الذي ألف نشازا جديدا في عالم الفن.. جوائز الاختراعات هي لصاحب الاصابع الذهبية الذي حول المتصابية ذات المائة و عشرين عاما الى بنت بنوت في العشرين مستخدما أسلحته و عدته الثمينه في مواجهة غدر الزمان..!..
براءة الاختراع هي من حق ذاك الذي ابتكر طريقة جديدة في سحب أموال الأمة بجمعه البنين و البنات في بيت واحد تحاصرهم عيون المتطفلين في شاشات العالم أجمع.!! أما البحث العلمي فقد شرفنا ذاك الجراح الذي ترك توقيع مبضعه في جسد كل فنانة في العالم العربي!

نحن أمة تكاد تتكون من راقصة و مطرب و طبال !!..ما حاجتنا للعلماء و المخترعين .. فهل هم من غنى لنا حتى الصباح اثناء حرب لبنان؟؟..
هل هم من رقص و شارك في مهرجانات الارض اثناء الحرب ليثبتوا اننا ما زلنا اقوياء كأرز لبنان؟؟ما حاجتنا الى المخترعين ؟؟..فأموال العرب مخصصة فقط للفجور و الفساد و اللهو.. أما اذا تطرق الموضوع الى انشاء اكاديميات علمية و مؤسسات بحثية..فالوطن يعاني من عجز في الميزانية و يتكبد ديون دولية..
المشكلة مشكلة حكومات لا تصرف الا على الفن ..و كأن الوطن العربي قد اكتفى من العلماء والعلم و المخترعين ..و لم يبق الا اثبات التميز في ساحات الرقص و الغناء..!

على العموم سنكتب مجلدات اذا اردنا الشكوى.. لكن من الأولى الآن البحث عن حلول كما قال المهندس محمد الكردي..
لا اعرف شيئا عن المنظمات العلمية و البحثية..
لكن ما أتذكره أن الدكتور فاروق الباز وهو لمن لا يعرف جيولوجي بارز مصري الأصل يشغل منصب مدير أبحاث الفضاء في بوسطن بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية ، قام بالدعوة الى مشروع يتمثل في تخصيص جزء رمزي من تكلفة المكالمات الهاتفية على المحمول و الرسائل النصية ،لدعم البحث العلمي في الوطن العربي و المؤسسات العلمية ..
هذا ما قرأته من سنوات عدة و أذكر وقتها أنه اقتراح لم يلق حماسا..
و الآن بعد كل هذه السنوات الطويلة عرفت أنه ما يزال يحاول و يمضي قدما في هذه الدعوة ..و لا اعرف لم هذا التعتيم الاعلامي على كل ما يخص هذه المشاريع ..لذا أشعر ان هناك العديد من المؤسسات العلمية ..لكن التجاهل هو مصيرها ..فصحوة الناس ستكلفهم الكثير.. واعتقد ان المخترع العربي هو من يجب ان يبحث عن مؤسسة تتبناه ..و يناضل و يدافع عن حقه..نحن في عصر الفضائيات و الانترنت..و بامكان المبدع ان يوصل صوته و يحتج و يطالب ,ووووو
هناك العديد ممن تبنوا هذه القضية و بدأوا بالفعل في دعمها مثل فاروق الباز و طارق السويدان و غيرهم...
المشكلة تتمثل في الوصول اليه و دعمهم .. اعتقد ان هناك حاجة لتجمع او نادي يضم كل المبدعين العرب و المخترعين و العلماء.. على الاقل لنعرف بوجودهم .. و يتمكن من يستطيع دعمهم الوصول اليهم..


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 سبتمبر 2006)

"" اعتقد ان هناك حاجة لتجمع او نادي يضم كل المبدعين العرب و المخترعين و العلماء.. على الاقل لنعرف بوجودهم .. و يتمكن من يستطيع دعمهم الوصول اليهم.. """

ياليت والله يا أختي إن تحقق هذا يوما فلا أريد شيء من الدنيا أبدا ،،،


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 سبتمبر 2006)

أضم صوتى للأخت المتورطة والأخ م محمد كردى
حتى وسائل الإعلان حينما تعرض انجازا علميا حققتة دولة ما نمر عليه سريعا كما لو كان عارا لا ينبغى الإسهاب فيه أما إنتخاب ملكة جمال الكون بالبيكينى فحدث ولا حرج


----------



## أبو حذيفة الليبي (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا ياأخي على هذا الطرح


----------



## جنات عدن (28 أكتوبر 2006)

م/ محمد الكردى
الأخوة المشاركين
انا محمد عضو جديد .. 
لدى ما قد يطلق عليه فى عصرنا ... ابتكار فريد
واتمنى ان يسبقنى بعملة اى فرد فى العالم 
لأنه خير لكل الناس ...
الموضوع متعلق بالهندسة كفكرة مش دراسة مع مراعاة انى لم ادرسها 
ولكنى على قدر من التخيل والتصميم ..
احب ان اشارككم اياها بكل ما تعنى الكلمة ...
انتظر الاستجابة لأبدأ المناقشة ان شاء الله 
محمد/ سينين


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ محمد
نشكرك جميعا على هذه الروح الطيبة و نرجو ان نساعدك حتى يعم الخير للجميع ولكن لا تنسى فضل الله عليك و كما يجب على المؤمن ان لا ينسب فضل الآخرين لنفسه يجب ايضا الآ يهدر حقه ففيه نكران لفضل الله عليك بالعلم
وفقك الله ووفقنا لمساعدتك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (29 أكتوبر 2006)

جنات عدن قال:


> م/ محمد الكردى
> الأخوة المشاركين
> انا محمد عضو جديد ..
> لدى ما قد يطلق عليه فى عصرنا ... ابتكار فريد
> ...


 

ياليت يكون لدي الامكانات لصون وحماية أفكار المبدعين

لكن للأسف يبدوا أن حماية الفكرة مغيبة عندنا وإذا وجدت فلا يوجد رعاية للفكرة

انصحك أخي بالتروي واختيار المكان السليم لطرح فكرتك إن كان اختراعا

وإذا كنت ترى في المنتدى مكان جيد للطرح فتوكل على الله

ولا تبخل بمالديك من مواد علمية في هذا المجال

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## انسان عادي (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

الساسة في الحكومات لن يفعلوا شيئا ما لم يكن لابقائهم في كراسيهم , وعليه فعلينا ( المهندسون و المخترعون و اصحاب الافكار الانتاجية) اللجوء الى بعضنا البعض و الى النقابات ( وان كانت هذه في معظم الدول العربية ذيل للنظام الحاكم) والجمعيات المهنية , وان نحاول اقناع اصحاب الاموال بالمغامرة و المقامرة بهذه المشاريع .

هناك باب استخدمه الغربيون منذ وقت طويل و هو قانون الضرائب , حيث تقوم الشركات الاستثمارية بتمويل مثل هذه المشاريع (رغم الاعتقاد السائد بأن معظمها فاشل ) فان نجحت كان الربح المادي هو الهدف و ان فشلت قدموا لمصلحة الضرائب سجلات تبين الخسائر ( وهي طبعا اضعاف الحقيقة) مما يقلل من قيمة الضريبة المدفوعة , اي ان مبلغ خسارة الشركة من تمويل الاختراع الفاشل اقل من مبلغ الضريبة الواجب عليها دفعه لو لم تمول الاختراع .

طبعا هذا الامر يحتاج الى دراسة مستفيضة لقانون الضريبة( لكل بلد على حدة) و ايجاد النقاط التي 
يمكن النفاذ منها لصالحنا و صالح الممول الذي نحاول اقناعه , وان كان الاختراع فعلا مفيد للامة فسيكون هذا العمل من صالح الامة ايضا


وفي الختام ...................سلام
وعذرا للاطالة


----------



## جنات عدن (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر كل من زادنى علما بكلماته الصادقة والتى يطمئن لها القلب .
والحمد لله فإن هذه الدراسة كما انها من فضل الله ولم تخرج منه كلمة من كتاب الله .. فإنها تحيط بكل عقبات الامور احاطة كاملة فى سبيل تحقيق الحياة الكريمة لكافة الافراد على الأرض .. وبدون الاحتياج للمترفين كذلك .. 
ارجوا من الكرام الافاضل التواصل ..
محمد / العريش / سينين


----------



## مغترب في بلادي (3 نوفمبر 2006)

تحيه الى كل الشرفاء الذين يتمتعون باخلاق الفرسلن في زمن الصعاليك


----------



## جنات عدن (3 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الكرام
ان الفكرة التى تكلمت عنها عبارة عن قرية خاصة للشباب المقدم على الزواج .. بها كافة ما يغنى المقيم عن خارجها .. وراعيت فيها التكلفة والشمولية.. 
مساحة القرية كيلو فى كيلو .. قائمة على الشكل الثمانى
بها عشرة آلاف وحدة للسكن
وعشرون نشاط للعمل مشترك بينهم 
تقع على البحر (( أى بحر))
كل ما فيها من أسماء من وحى الجنة .. هى حديقة كبيرة فى المقام الأول
أعد هذا النموذج من النماذج التى ستكرر على مستوى العالم
وانتظر من اخوانى الكرام اسئلة تفصيلية لأزيد الأمر وضوحا إن شاء الله


----------



## صناعة المعمار (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*جنــــــــــــــــــــــــات عدن*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا ومرحبا بالاخ محمد المبدع اولا لقبك جميل جدا 

كلامك جميل جدا وذكرني بما سمعته مرة في بعض المناطق الامريكية هناك قرى كاملة يعيش سكانها على الغذاء الطبيعي اسسها باحثون في الطب البديل ولا اثر للامراض هناك حتى البيوت فهي مصممة تصميم خاص ومعتمدة على الطاقة بمعنى لا تستقبل اي طاقة سلبية 
للاسف لا اعلم اسم المكان ولا املك صور لكن سأبحث وان شاء الله ساعرضها 


فكرتك رائعة فعلا وان شاء الله نراها يوما​
الى الامااااااااام


----------



## جنات عدن (4 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك جزيلاً اختى (( صناعة المعمار))
كما اود ان اضيف أنى تربيت فى اوائل العمر فى بيئة السياحة والفنادق 
مما وفر لدى مقومات المقارنة .. مع المرحلة التالية لحب التصميم .. وتدبر القرآن(( وحبى للجنة))
والكل نابع من إرادة العمل الصالح .. والثقة فى أن الله قال للأمة(( أكملت لكم دينكم)) مما لا يدع مجال للتنافس لمتدبر القرآن .. والمأخوذ منه كل العلوم النافعة 
وكما نعرف جميعاً ان تلك القرية هى الحل الأمثل لكافة المعوقات لغير المتزوجين بكافة انحاء الأرض
والتى تراكمت عبر عقود لتصل بالنهاية الى ما نحن فيه من قطع للرحم بمعناه الأصيل.. بسحر التكنولوجيا
الذى أرجوه من الجميع هو التعاون .. كوحدة (( بنى آدم ))
لأن الأمر عالمى كما اتضح .. انتظركم مؤازرين إن شاء الله

إسم القرية
(( الثمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــانية ))


----------



## صناعة المعمار (4 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الله يبارك فيك وكلامك جدا راقي وجميل

اخبرنا عن الافكار وكل ما عندك وسنتناقش ومن الممكن ان تفتح موضوع مستقل للمناقشة تتكلم عن الفكرة وسأثبت الموضوع وسيتم تبليغ جميع الاعضاء عبر البريد الالكتروني

مارايك؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 نوفمبر 2006)

رأيي أن الأمر منوط بالمتلقي فيجب عليه ذكر مصدر المعلومات عند استعمالها وذلك للأمانة فقط.
أما العلم فهو للجميع


----------



## صناعة المعمار (4 نوفمبر 2006)

ghas971 قال:


> رأيي أن الأمر منوط بالمتلقي فيجب عليه ذكر مصدر المعلومات عند استعمالها وذلك للأمانة فقط.
> أما العلم فهو للجميع



السلام عليكم اخ م. غسان كيف حالك؟

لم افهم اخي بالتحديد عم تتكلم ....... لكن بشكل عام طبعا الامانة اولا ولم يتم نقل خبر دون ذكر المصدر

امر مفروغ منه

اهلا بك بالطاقة البديلة نورتنا


----------



## جنات عدن (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا ... 
ويسرنى ان تقومى بفتح تلك الصفحة ودعوتى مع الآخرين 
لو امكن تسمية الموضوع ... القريـــــــة
بارك الله لكم


----------



## صناعة المعمار (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخي الفاضل "جنات عدن" انا اريد ان يكون الموضوع باسمك وتصوغ مقدمة جميلة باسلوبك الطيب :85: 

غير أن الفكرة واضحة اكثر بالنسبة لك 

اكتب موضوعا جديدا بمقدمة توضح الموضوع للأخوة جميعا

الله يرضى عليك​


----------



## جنات عدن (8 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر لك متابعتك واهتمامك .. ورضى الله عنى وعنك 
تفضلى ..
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=263525#post263525


----------



## محمد ر (13 نوفمبر 2006)

يوجد اساليب كثيره لحقوق الملكيه الفكريه منها الجهات الرسميه:84: :84:


----------



## حسام احمد (16 نوفمبر 2006)

لنا الله أخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed hafez (16 نوفمبر 2006)

في البدايه لابد ان نقدم العلم بمفهومنا بعد تحليل علم الغرب الذي يصلنا متاخر ولا بد ان نعلم اخواننا المهندسين معني المعادلات الهندسيه وكيف تم استنتاجها ثم نترك باب التطوير مفتوحا فنحن للاسف نستحدم معادلات لانعرف كيف استنتجت
وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## جنات عدن (19 نوفمبر 2006)

محمد ر قال:


> يوجد اساليب كثيره لحقوق الملكيه الفكريه منها الجهات الرسميه:84: :84:


 

هل من مزيد اخى الكريم ؟؟ تفضل بالتوضيح والاقتراح .. بالتفصيل.. ولك الشكر


----------



## ahmed_civil (9 ديسمبر 2006)

لا اله الا الله محمدا رسول الله فداك نفسى يا رسول الله سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ahmed_civil (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_civil (9 ديسمبر 2006)

و نتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## حازم نجم (10 ديسمبر 2006)

nice discussions i need more


----------



## الكنعان (10 ديسمبر 2006)

أؤيدك أخي محمد , خصوصاً في موضوع الطاقة المتجددة . معظم ما نحصل عليه هو من مصادر مختلفة على الإنترنت و أية فكرة لترجمة هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات إلى تطبيق ملموس بسيط ومفيد هو أمر لايجوز لأي منا احتكاره ‘ذا كان الهدف هو الإستعداد لما قد يأتي من صعب الأيام .


----------



## barhoum (1 يناير 2007)

نشكر الاخ على هذه اللفتة وهي تستحق الاثراء فعلا


----------



## drsh (1 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا الاخ احمد محمود محمد 
طالب في مدرسة اسكندرية الفنية في مصر 
قسم التبريد و التكييف
اخترعت مولد كهرباء جديد يعمل و يعطي طاقة بدون مصدر متجدد لها
ارجو الاهتمام

xxxxxxxxxx
يمنع وضع البريد الخاص في المشاركات

المشرفة


----------



## مصطفى حمزه (5 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد المعالي (10 يناير 2007)

اخي العزيز ان سبب تخلف الشباب العربي هو جمود المناهج التعليمية وانشغال معظم الشباب العربي في الجنس .


----------



## somar (21 يناير 2007)

الفكرة من الفكر *والفكر لعموم البشرية *وهي علم أولا وآخرا واذا اصبحت حكرا وتجارة فلن تتقدم البشرية وسيبقى الجاهل جاهلا ويتحول المتعلم الى متسلط .
على سبيل المثال قامت بعض الدول الأسيوية بانتاج دواء *** *التاميفلو* *** وهو كما هو معروف مضاد لانفلونزا الطيور فقامت الشركات المنتجة له باقامة الدنيا على تلك الدول الأسيوية بدعوى حق الملكية ولكن السبب الرئيسي هو احتكار الدواء وبيعه بأسعار خيالية يعجز عنها عامة الناس في دول العالم الثالث ناهيك عن الدول نفسها لأن استخدام هذا العقار يحتاج الى مئات ملايين الجرعات وهذا يكلف ميزانيات تلك الدول مبالغ طائلة ولكن انتاجه محليا لايكلف الا القليل.
أخيرا ولحفظ الحقوق يمكن اعطاء المخترع مكافأة مالية مجزية تقديرا لجهده وتشجيعا له لمزيد من الانجاز ومن ثم تصبح فكرته مشاعا لعموم خلق الله.
هذا رأيي والله أعلم بالحقوق وأصحابها.
*أخوكم أبو سومر*.


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (28 يناير 2007)

*صديق من العراق*

شكر لكم على جميع مشاركاتكم وانا لم اجد منتدى رائع كهذا حقيقة لما يمتلكه من اناس هم قمة في العلم والاخلاق

بارك الله في كل الجهود التي ساهمت في المواضيع المطروحة


----------



## aminabdulhady (29 يناير 2007)

يقول النبي الكريم : من كتم علما ألجمه الله بلجام من نار يوم القيامة ، 
الباحثون عن الحقوق الفكرية في العصر الحديث كمن يبحث عن إبرة في أكوام القش ، و لن ينال شيئا خاصة مع انتشار الانترنت و أصبح العلم و المعلومات حقوقا مشاعة للجميع يصعب أن تسيطر عليها أو تكتمها ، 
و يوجد الآلاف من المهندسين والمفكرين ذهبوا و سجلوا براءات اختراع لأفكارهم والنتيجة أن أفكارهم لم ترى النور وهم لم ينالوا شيئا و البشرية لم تستفد من هذا العلم المحبوس في الأدراج
والغريب و العجيب أن آلاف رسالات الماجستير و الدكتوراة لم نستفد منها رغم أن الجامعة هي التي أنفقت أموالا ضخمة على الباحث للحصول على الدكتوراة بالتالي فالرسالة ملك للجامعة و ليس للباحث الذي سينتظر دهورا طويلة ينتظر من يشتري منه الوهم دون فائدة
م/أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## صناعة المعمار (6 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إرشادات قبل التقديم على طلب براءة اختراع



حيث أن التقديم والحصول على براءة اختراع يتطلب أموالاً قد تصل إلى ستة آلاف دولار وربما تزيد عليها، لذا فإنه يجب التروّي والبحث واستشارة أهل الخبرة قبل الدخول في هذه التجربة.

من الشروط الرئيسية الواجب توافرها في الاختراع ليكون مستحقا لبراءة اختراع : الجدة والبداهة (الخطوة الابتكارية) والقابلية للتطبيق الصناعي. لذا يفضل قبل التقديم على طلب براءة اختراع التأكد من أمرين رئيسيين:



أولاً: كون الفكرة تستحق أن تكون اختراعاً:

- التأكد من أن تلك الفكرة قابلة للتطبيق الصناعي، أي أنها ليست مستثناة. حيث أن معظم –إن لم يكن جميع- الأنظمة تستثني أموراً مثل الاكتشافات والنظريات والعمليات الحسابية وطرق معالجة الإنسان والحيوان وطرق تشخيص المرض وممارسة الألعاب والعمليات المستخدمة لإنتاج الحيوان أو النبات وغيرها.

- اكتمال عناصر الفكرة (الاختراع) ونضوجها. أي أن الاختراع ليس في طور الفكرة التي مازالت تحتاج إلى تطوير وتجارب.



ثانياً: البحث في قواعد المعلومات:

للاطمئنان مبدئياً من أن الاختراع جديد وينطوي على خطوة ابتكاريه فإنه يفضل القيام ببحث الجدة، 
الذي يتكون من جزأين: الأول البحث في المجلات والبحوث المنشورة والدوريات العلمية … وغيرها. 
والجزء الثاني -وهو الأكثر أهمية- البحث في وثائق براءات الاختراع المنشورة، ويمكن لك توكيل محامي للقيام بهذا البحث، كما يمكن أن تقوم به بنفسك إمّا من خلال مكتب براءات الاختراع (حيث عادةً ما توفّر مكاتب براءات الاختراع المحلية مكتبة وقواعد معلومات للباحثين والمخترعين الأفراد)، وإمّا من خلال الإنترنت (حيث يمكن البحث –مجانا- في وثائق البراءات الأمريكية والأوربية واليابانية وغيرها).



وأيضا يبقى سؤال لا يقل أهميةً عمّا سبق، وهو لماذا تود الحصول على براءة اختراع؟

براءة الاختراع تعني الحصول على فائدتين أو لنقل حقّين، الفائدة الأولى معنوية (أدبية) وهي التسجيل والاعتراف الرسمي الموثق للمخترع بأنه هو صاحب هذا الاختراع وأول من توصل إليه. والفائدة الثانية –وهي الأكثر أهمية- حق اقتصادي، حيث بمجرد صدور البراءة لا يحق لأي شخص الاستفادة من الاختراع اقتصاديا (مثل بيعه أو استيراده أو تصنيعه أو …) إلا بإذن من المخترع. وهذا الحق الاقتصادي هو الدافع الرئيسي –إن لم يكن الوحيد- للشركات للتقديم على براءات الاختراع.ن

لذلك يجب السؤال عن المردود المالي للاختراع أولاً، حيث أن المردود الأدبي قد لا يستحق التكاليف والنفقات الباهظة التي ستنفق للحصول على البراءة.

___________________

إجراءات منح براءة اختراع


1- إيداع طلب براءة اختراع.

2- الفحص الشكلي.

3- الفحص الموضوعي: ويتضمن تصنيف الاختراع (وفق التصنيف الدولي لبراءات الاختراع)، وإجراء بحث في قواعد المعلومات، وتجميع الوثائق ذات العلاقة بالاختراع قيد الفحص، ثم مقارنة تلك الوثائق بالطلب ومن ثم الحكم على أحقية الطلب للبراءة من عدمها.

4- منح البراءة، أو رفض الطلب.



بعد المنح يحق للغير الطعن في البراءة (خلال مدة تختلف حسب القانون المحلي لكل دولة). كذلك عند رفض الطلب فإنه يحق لمقدم الطلب الطعن في القرار (خلال مدة تختلف حسب القانون المحلي لكل دولة).

___________________


 أسئلة يتكرر طرحها


ما الاختراع الذي يمكن أن يمنح براءة اختراع؟

أي منتج، أو عملية، أو طريقة تصنيع منتج معين، أو تحسين (تطوير) في منتج أو في طريقة صنعه


ما هي الشروط الواجب توافرها في الاختراع ليكون مستحقا لبراءة اختراع؟

بشكل عام هناك ثلاثة شروط وهي

1 – الجدة: وهي بمعنى أن يكون الاختراع جديداً، أي لم يسبق الكشف عنه في التقنية الصناعية السابقة.

2 - الخطوة الابتكارية: أي أنه لا يتيسر لرجل المهنة العادي التوصل إلى ذلك الاختراع بصورة بدهية نتيجة التقنية الصناعية السابقة.

3 - القابلية للتطبيق الصناعي: أي انه بالإمكان تصنيع ذلك الاختراع أو استعماله في المجال الصناعي.

وإن كانت بعض الدول تزيد أو تنقص من هذه الشروط الثلاثة. فمنهم مثلا من لا يشترط القابلية للتطبيق الصناعي.


هل يمنح مكتب براءات الاختراع مكافأة للمخترع؟

لا ! بل تطلب منه دفع رسوم إيداع طلب براءة اختراع، ثم رسوم الفحص الموضوعي، ورسوم منح وإصدار البراءة. خلاف الرسوم الأخرى (مثل التعديل، صورة مصدقة، …). وبعد ذلك تنحصر مهمة مكتب البراءات في الحكم على الطلب من حيث أحقيته للبراءة من عدمها.


إذاً ما الذي يجنيه المخترع من الحصول على براءة اختراع؟

يحصل مالك البراءة على حماية اقتصادية داخل حدود الدولة المانحة للبراءة. أي أنه لا يحق لغير مالك البراءة أو من يرخص له استغلال الاختراع تجارياً مثل أن يبيعه أو يستورده أو يصنعه أو غير ذلك.


هل الحصول على براءة اختراع محلية يكفي لحماية الاختراع في بقية دول العالم؟

لا. فحماية الاختراع تنحصر في حدود الدولة المانحة للبراءة. لذلك فإن على صاحب الاختراع الحصول على براءة اختراع في كل دولة يعتقد أن لاختراعه عائد اقتصادي فيها. وتجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن هناك مكتب براءات أوربي يمنح براءة اختراع يسري مفعولها في الدول الأعضاء للمكتب (خمس عشرة دولة). كذلك يوجد "مكتب براءات الاختراع لمجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية" يمكن من خلاله استصدار براءة اختراع يسري مفعولها في جميع دول المجلس الست.


هل يوجد براءة اختراع دولية؟

لا. ولكن يوجد طلب براءة اختراع دولي، وذلك عن طريق "معاهدة التعاون الدولية بشأن براءات الاختراع".

___________________​
المصدر: أول صفحة عربية على الإنترنت تهتم ببراءات الاختراع والمخترعين

http://members.tripod.com/patentpage/index.htm


----------



## صالح كهرب (14 سبتمبر 2008)

إخوتي الأعزاء 
إني على يقين أن المخترع هو دائما أكثر من يعاني في حياته ، بل وإن المعاناة هي من المتلازمات لكل مخترع ولكل شخص فعال متميز في أي مجتمع 

أذكر أن السيد بل اخترع دائرة الصوت وانتظر أكثر من 3 سنين حتى رأى اختراعه النور ، وصاحب خلطة دجاج كنتاكي قام بعرض اختراعه على ما يقارب 850 مطعما حتى وافق آخر مطعم على عرضها ضمن قائمته .

إن كنا نخترع لنصبح أغنياء وبسرعه ( كما يسعى أغلب الناس للغنى السريع ) فتلك مصيبة أكبر من مصيبة حكوماتنا التي نطالبها بتبني اختراعاتنا ونلومها على عدم عملها ذلك معنا ، وإذا كنا نخترع ليقول الناس عنا أننا مخترعون ولكي يذكرونا في مجالسهم ، فإن لي في هذا رأي مختلف لا أحب أن أذكره هنا .


لا أطالب أي منا أن يكشف اختراعه ، ولكني أطالبنا أن نكون أكثر وعيا وايجابيه ، فإن جزءا من تخلف مجتمعاتنا هو عدم وعينا كفاية كافراد وبالشكل الكافي لندرك أن اختراعاتنا لن ترى النور بسهوله أبدا .

وإننا ننادي مجتمعاتنا بالمتخلفه ، ثم نلومها أنها لم تتبنانا ، نرى تأخرها بأعيننا ثم نطالبها بأن تحملنا على أكتافها ، هل لنا أن نتبنى أنفسنا نحن أولا ونعي ما هو دورنا الحقيقي ، وندرك أننا أكثر من سيعاني 

الاخ أصيل مخترع المضخه ، أنصحك أن لا تتوقف أبدا ، وتتقدم لأي مكتب براءات اختراع وتحصل على طلب تقديم براءة اختراع وتكتب اختراعك كاملا كما هو مطلوب وتشرح استخدامه ومميزاته ، ومن ثم تحاول بشتى الطرق تقديمه إذا كان اختراعك فعالا . 

أسأل الله لنا العفو والعافية 
وشكرا لمشرف الموضوع وللجميع


----------



## مهاجر (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير للمشاركين...*

السلام عليكم

احببت ان اشارك بهذه المشاركة المنقولة عن موقع موهبة 

http://www.gifted.org.sa/ib/index.php?act=ST&f=30&t=11456

الابتكارات والاختراعات وحماية الملكية الفكرية​
في عالم طغت عليه التكتلات التجارية ومجتمعات تميزت بتشجيعها للابتكارات والاختراعات .... نقف هنا في مجتمعنا الشرقي بمفترق طرق فهناك القليل من الشركات والمؤسسات والهيئات التي أعطت هذا الجانب حقه من الاستثمار والاعلام والكثير الكثير الذين لم يولوا اهتماماً بالقضايا المتعلقة بالابتكارات والاختراعات وحماية الملكية الفكرية على الرغم من ان هنالك عدد لا يستهان به من الافكار والابحاث و براءات الاختراعات التي تم تقديمها للدعم والتسجيل وتنتظر المبادرة من قبل المستشمرين وأصحاب رؤوس الاموال للاستفادة منها لصالح المملكة العربية السعودية.

ما المقصود بالملكية الفكرية و لماذا يتوجب حمايتها ؟
الملكية الفكرية عبارة عن جميع أنواع نتاج العقل البشري من أفكار وخواطر وابحاث وتطويرات واختراعات تساهم في رقي المساهمات البشرية وتشمل الملكية الفكرية على 4 انواع اساسية تضم:- 
• براءات الاختراعات 
• الاسرار التجارية 
• العلامات والاسماء التجارية 
• حقوق المولفين 

ولا يعتبر هذا الناتج ملكاً لأي فرد حنى يتم تسجيله او توثيقه رسمياً لدى الجهات المختصة أو عن طريق النشر. أما عن حمايتها فانه من الواضح أن الافراط وعدم التعجيل في تسجيلها هو السبب الاكبر في ان بقاء ابتكارات شبابنا وعلمائنا من غير حماية قانونية الامر الذي يعرضها للسرقة والاستخدام الغير قانوني.
من هنا نبدأ سلسلة من المواضيع توضح للموهبين والمجتمع تفاصيل الملكية الفكرية وطرق حمايتها محلياً ودولياً ونبدأ السلسلة بالحديث عن براءات الاختراعات ......
فيما يلي سوف يتم سرد طرق ارشاد للموهبين والعلماء والمهندسين والمستثمرين والمجتمع عن أهمية حماية ابتكاراتهم العلمية والتقنية والادبية وكيفية رعاية المهارات الوطنية وكيفية الإستفادة من الابداعات مادياً وادبياً إذا أمكن ذلك وبالتحديد شرح براءة الاختراع منذ بداية مرحلة التقديم لنيل البراءة إلى مرحلة الحصول عليها.
وبادى ذا بدء لنوضح لبعض التعريفات المتعلقة بحماية الملكية الفكرية قبل التعرض الى واجباتنا نحو حمايتها قانونيا:-

ما هي براءة الاختراع ووظيفتها؟
براءة الاختراع عبارة عن وثيقة حكومية تمنح للمخترع مقابل التقدم وتسجيل اختراع علمية إنتاج مبتكر أو طريقة جديدة لإتمام وإنجاز عمل ما أو فكرة تقدم حلا تقنيا جديدا لمشكلة موجودة حالياً. ووظيفة براءة الاختراع أنها تكفل لمالكها حماية اختراعه لفترة محدودة من الزمن تقدر بعشرين سنة في معظم مكاتب براءة الاختراعات الدولية. 
• إذا براءة الاختراع عبارة عن منحة حكومية لا يبدأ مفعولها إلا بعد الحصول عليها من قبل مكتب البراءات الحكومي
• براءة الاختراع عبارة عن حق يمنع الآخرين من صنع واستخدام وبيع اختراعك في الدول التي تم التسجيل فيها
• براءة الاختراع عبارة عن ادأة تمنع الآخرين من استخدام اختراعك وليس بالضرورة السماح لك باستخدامه لكون اختراعك يعتمد على اختراع أخر تم تسجيله من مخترع أخر

لماذا نحتاج إلى براءات الإختراع ؟
بالنسبة للافراد فاننا نحتاج شهادة براءة الإختراع لإقصاء الآخرين من إنتاج ، استخدام استيراد بيع او عرض للاختراع لمدى عشرين، وهذا بدوره يعطي المخترع فرصة لانتاج وتسويق الاختراع بنفسه والترخيص للآخرين ة والاستفادة مادياً من الاختراع. 
أما بالنسبة للشركات فان الحصول على براءة الاختراع تعتير من الاستراتجيات المهمة الواجب اتبعها للبقاء في المنافسة المحلية والدولية والحصول على التالي:-
• الأول هو الإستفادة من الحماية الممنوحة لبراءة الاختراع والاستفادة المباشرة من أرباح الاختراع سواء كان منتج او خدمة
• الثانى هو للتأكد من عدم استخدام الاختراع من أي جهة خارجية قبل الحصول على الترخيص والموافقة من الشركة صاحبة الاختراع باستغلال واستخدام الاختراع أو المنتج .
• الثالث ان الحصول على براءة اختراع تمنح الشركات موقفاً دفاعياً يمكنها من حمايتها من منافسيها ومنع الشركات الاخرى من التوغل ومعرفة اسرارها.
• أخيراً فن براءة الختراع تعطي الشركة ميزة تنافسية في صميم نشاطها التجاري -ويعطيها ميزة تنقية تحليلية خاصة مقارنة بالشركات الاخرى
• وجود تقنيات جديدة بالشركة تجعلها في وقف قوي للحصول علي تقنيات مبتكرة جديدة من شركات آخري عن طريق التبادل التقني. 

ماهي الشروط المستوجب توفرها في الاختراع؟ 
معظم مكاتب البراءة تطلب 4 شروط للحصول على براءة اختراع تشمل التالي:-
• جديدا :- أن يكون فيه عنصر التجديد أو " الجدة" ، أي وجود خصائص "جديدة" غير معروفة سابقاً من مجموعة المعارف المتوافرة في نفس المجال . ويطلق على مجموعة المعارف تلك اسم "حالة التقنية الصناعية الحالية"
• غير بديهي :- ويتوجب أن يبين الاختراع نشاطاً ابتكارياً لا يمكن لأي شخص له معرفة متوسطة في المجال التقني باستنتاجه بديهياً وذلك من مجموعة المعارف المتوافرة في نفس المجال.
• مفيداً :- لا بد أن تكون له فائدة عملية ويمكن استخدامه والاستفادة منه. 
• عملياً :- يجب أن يكون الموضوع "أهلا للبراءة" بموجب القانون الدولي براءات الاختراعات .

ماهي المواضيع التي يمكن حصول براءة الاختراع عليها؟
البراءات تنقسم إلى عد أنواع أشهرها:
البراءة المنعية مثل الأجهزة والمعدات وطريقة التصنيع وطريقة التشغيل والتركيبات والتطويرات بجميع أنواعها
البراءات التصميمية وتشمل على الشكل والمظهر فقط ولا تهتم بالوظيفة أو طريقة العمل
البراءات النباتية وتشمل عملية إنتاج نبات جديدة وهذا المجال له حدود يجب معرفتها.
ماهي أنواع شهادات براءات الاختراعات :
• شهادات براءة الاختراع المنفعية (ذات المنفعة العامة) 
• شهادات براءة الاختراع التصميمية (المعنية بوضع التصاميم)
• شهادات براءة الاختراع لاستخلاص عينات من النبات عن طريق استنساخها لا جنسية (تكاثر لا جنسي)

ما هي المواضيع التي لا يمكن حصول براءة الاختراع عليها؟
توجد مجالات لا يمكن الحصول على براءة اختراع فيها ومنها:-
النظريات العلمية والرياضيات وطرق العلاج الطبي(على عكس الأدوية الطبية) وبعض الأصناف النباتية والحيوانية والاكتشافات الطبيعية لأنها ضمن الممتلكات العامة للجنس البشري ولا يحق التفرد بها الأمر الذي قد يؤدي إلى عواقب سيئة على الإنسان، فلا يحق لشخص امتلاك مثلاً نظرية الجاذبية أو طريقة الكشف عن أمراض القلب الخ 

كيف تمنح براءة الاختراع للمخترع؟
تمنح البراءة من قبل مكاتب حكومية وتشمل إجراءات الحصول على براءة اختراع تسجيل طلب براءة الاختراع رسمياً وقانونياً حسب اللوائح المقررة من تلك المكاتب. ويتوجب تقديم معلومات كاملة عن اسم الاختراع وبيانا مفصلاً بمجاله التقني والعملي. ومن الضروري أن يشمل الطلب خلفية كاملة عن ماهية الاختراع ووصفا تفصيلياً له بطريقة واضحة تمكن أي شخص له معرفة متوسطة في نفس المجال أن يقوم بتنفيذه والحصول على نفس النتائج. وكما يتوجب على المخترع تقديم جميع المواد المرئية المتعلقة بالاختراع مثل التصاميم والرسوم البيانية.

من يمنح براءات الاختراعات؟
يمنح المكتب الوطني البراءات لكل دولة أو المكتب الإقليمي جميع براءات الاختراعات ومنها مدينة الملك عبدا لعزيز للعلوم والتقنية للبراءات المسجلة في المملكة ومقره الرياض وكذلك مكتب البراءات الخليجي للبراءات المسجلة لدى دول الخليج العربي ومقره الرياض ومكتب البراءات الأمريكي وهو الأكبر عالمياً كما توجد مكاتب براءات إقليمية مثل المكتب الأوروبي البراءات تمنح براءات لدول الاتحاد الأوروبي. ويجب الانتباه بأنه من الضروري تسجيل براءة الاختراع في أي دولة من دول العالم إذا كانت إمكانية سرقة الاختراع كبيرة في تلك الدولة.

هل تحاط المعلومات التي يشتمل عليها طلب براءة الاختراع بالسريةالتامة ؟
تحاط جميع براءات الاختراع بالسرية التامة والثقة من قبل مكاتب براءة الاختراع حتى أو صدور براءة الاختراع والتي تتراوح بين 2-4 سنوات.أو نشر الطلب والذي يتم بعد فترة تتراوح بين 21-81 شهراً حسب مكان تسجيل الطلب.

ما هو نوع الحماية و الحقوق التي توفرها براءة الاختراع؟
براءة الاختراع هي حق سلبي يعطى للمخترع أي أنه لا يحق لأي فرد أن يقوم بصنع الاختراع أو الانتفاع به أو توزيعه أو بيعه لأغراض تجارية دون موافقة مالك براءة الاختراع. 
أما بالنسبة للحقوق التي تعطيها البراءة فان لمالك البراءة الحق في تحديد من له الحق الانتفاع بالاختراع المسجل لدى مكاتب البراءات المحلية والدولية. ويحق لمالك البراءة التفويض لأطراف أخرى أو الترخيص لها بالانتفاع من الاختراع وفقا لشروط متفق عليها في العقد الموقع بينهما. وكما يحق لمالك براءة الاختراع أيضا بيع حقه في الاختراع لشخص آخر الأمر الذي يحول جميع حقوق البراءة إلى المالك الجديد.

ما هي مدة براءة الاختراع؟
يوجد العديد من براءات الاختراع تتراوح المدة حسب نوع البراءة. وفي الغالب فان مكاتب البراءات الدولية تمنح حماية تدوم لمدة (20) سنة من تاريخ تقديم الطلب وعند انقضاء مدة البراءة تنتهي الحماية، الأمر الذي يعني أن مالك براءة الاختراع لم يعد يتمتع بأي حقوق في الاختراع وأصبح اختراعك في متناول الجميع لاستثماره تجارياً . 

هل يمكن تجديد براءة الاختراع؟
عند تسجيل براءة الاختراع في أي من مكاتب البراءات الدولية فان من الواجب المحافظة على دفع رسوم سنوية لإبقاء البراءة سارية المفعول للعشرين سنة التي تلي التسجيل ويمكنك دفع الرسوم على فترات متفاوتة من دفعها كل 5 أو 7 سنوات. المهم متابعة دفع رسوم الصيانة لسريان البراءة.

كيف يمكن للمخترع معرفة ماذا كان قد سبقه شخص آخر لنفس الفكرة ؟
يتم ذلك بإجراء بحث تفصيلي على البراءات التي تم منحهاسابقاً من قبل المكاتب الوطنية والعالمية أو البحث من خلال الشبكة في المواقع المتخصصة بالبراءات (google) وكذلك USPTO.GOV وذلك للتأكد من عدم وجود شخص آخر تقدم بطلب مماثل.

ما هي متطلبات طلب براءة الاختراع ؟
هنالك متطلبات نموذجيةبسيطة لكل طلب براءة اختراع والذي يجب أن يشتمل على وصف شامل للاختراع والإدعاءات، كما يتوجب تحديد هوية المتقدمين مع التأكد بانهم هم المخترعين الأصليين ،وقسم الرسومات والتصاميم ورسوم اعداد الملفات .

ما هي الأشياء المؤهلة للحصول على براءة الاختراع ؟
تمنح براءة الإختراع لأي عملية جديدة ومفيدة أو آلة أو جهاز صناعي ، أو مركب لمادة أو آية تحسينات مفيدة لأي من العمليات الموجودة حالياً أو أية تشكيلة جديدة للنبات والتي يمكن انتاجها وتكاثرها لا جنسياً أو أية تصاميم مزخرفة أصيلة لأداة تدخل في الصناعة

ما هي الأشياء الغير قابلة للحصول على براءة الاختراع ؟
توجد مجالات لا يمكن الحصول فيها على براءة احتراع ومنها النظريات العلمية والرياضيات وطرق العلاج الطبي(على عكس الأدوية الطبية) والأصناف النباتية والحيوانية والاكتشافات الطبيعيةلأنها ضمن الممتلكات العامة للجنس البشري ولا يحق التفرد بها الامر الذي قد يؤدي الى عواقب سيئة على الانسان، فلا يحق لشخص امتلاك مثلاً نضرية الجاذبية أو طريقة الكشف عن أمراض القلب الخ ... كما لا يحق منح براءة الاختراع للأدوات الغير نافعة والغير مفيدةللانسان والتحسينات التي تبدو للشخص الماهر المتمرس في هذا العلم بديهية والتي لم تأت بجديد ولم تضف على العملية الانتاجية أية فائة تذكر

هل يحق للمخترع تعديل طلب براءة الاختراع بعد تسجيل الطلب ؟
نعم فان القانونلا يشترط عدم اضافة مواد جديدة لطلب براءة الاختراع . وهنالك اجراء يُدعى طلب الاستمرارية الداخلية والذي يسمح لمقدم طلب براءة الاختراع من تقديم واعداد ملف لطلب جديد والذي يحتوي على مواد جديدة والاستدال بالأصل أو تكميلا له. وتجدر الاشارة بانه يتوجب التقليل من الاضافات الغير ضرورية لانها تجبر الفاحص على فحص البراءة والاضافات من جديد الأمر الذي قد يؤدي الى تأخير الحصول على براءة الاختراع.

كيف يمكنني معرفة أن اختراعي قابل للتسجيل؟
يمكنك البحث في قاعدة البيانات الموجودة دولياً فمثلا يمكنك البحث في قاعدة البيانات بمدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية وكذلك في مكتب البراءات الخليجي وكذلك في قاعدة بيانات مكتب البراءات الأمريكي والأوروبي. أما عن طريقة البحث فيمكنك استخدام كلمات تدل على ماهية الاختراع أو استخدام كلمات تدل على اجزاء مهمة في الاختراع أو عن الفائدة المتوقع حصولها من الاختراع. جميع هذه المفردات وغيرها ستكون البداية في الحصول على اختراعات تم تسجيل من قبل ثم يمكنك تفحصها ومعرفة البراءات الاخرى التي تم استخدامها في تلك كمراجع الأمر الذي يمكنك في معرفة العلم السابق وما تم اختراعه في ذلك المجال. ويعتبر علم البحث عن الاختراعات السابقة فن فريد من نوعه يمكنك في استكشاف العديد من الفرص والأفكار التي قد تغيير طريقة حلك لمشكلة وبالتالي تنير لك طريقا جديدا لتسلكه في عملية الاختراع

سجلت اختراعي في المملكة العربية السعودية هل اختراعي محمي في جميع الدول ؟
اختراعك محميا فقط في المملكة وليس في جميع الدول (بعد الحصول على البراءة). النظام العالمي يعطيك مدة سنة كاملة منذ تاريخ التسجيل الأول بالذهاب إلى باقي المكاتب العالمية لتسجيل للاختراع ( تختلف المدة في بعض المكاتب حيث تصل المدة إلى 18 شهر) وفي حالة عدم تسجيل الاختراع في الاثنى عشر التي تلي التسجيل الأول فلا يحق للمخترع تسجيله في أي من دول العالم ويمكن لأي شخص استخدامه.

نتوقف هنا ولنا لقاء معكم في الحلقة الثانية والتي ستركز على تفاصيل حقوق المخترع والمردود المادي وطرق التعامل من البراءة تجارياً. نرجو منكم المشاركة وأثراء الطرح من خلال ملاحظاتكم على الموضوع

وفقكم الله 
مستشاركم 
د. محمد عبدالعزيز الانصاري


----------



## أنيس عبد الله (19 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام والرحمة
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل-هذا التوكل-
أما الجهد فعلينا اتخاذ أسباب النجاح ومن هذه الاسباب: 
أن يكون المسلم فطنا حذرا-لا يمكن للمؤمن القوي الأحب اٍلى الله أن ينشر فكرته أو بحثه أو اختراعه على ملتقى يمكن أن يزوره صالح و طالح و من يتربص بنا الدواءر-
نتعاون على ما ينفعنا و لا يضرنا (درأ المفاسد أولى من جلب المصالح) 
مواصلة البحث و العمل والصبر والدعاء -لأن أمتنا في حالة نهضة-وانتظار الفرصة المناسبة و البحث عنها ليبعث أي صاحب فكرة مشروعه اللذي سيستفيد منه هو ويفيدعاءلته ومن ثم أمته​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخ مهاجر

وشكرا لمرورك أخ أنيس

الحمدلله على كل شيء


----------



## خالد بلعيد (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الئ جميع المبدعين والمهندسين , ان مجرد طرح الفكرة لا يفيد بشيء حيث انه لا توجد دولة عربية واحدة تهتم بالافكار والاخترعات عدا الامارات ولكن يجب ان يكون صاحب الفكرة شيخ او مواطن درجة اولى اما الوافدين ممنوعين من الادلاء باي افكار لقد تقدمت لشرطة دبي باختراع جديد لاستخدام الماء كبديل للوقود باستخدام تقنية الليزر وتم سجني وترحيلي وطلبت اللجوء الانساني الى الدول الاوربية و دفن المشروع قبل ان يولد و التبرير لهذا التصرف كان الجواب من السفير الامارات في فيينا النمسا ان الاختراع سيؤذي الى كارثة اقتصادية عالمية حيث لن يستخدم النفظ او سيقل استحدامة مما سيؤثر على مواطنين دول المجلس الخليجي لهذا انصح بعد طرح اي موضوع لانه سيدفن وسيلاقي النجاح في دول الغرب الموالية لاسرائيل و عجبي!!!!!


----------



## aminabdulhady (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ليس من حقي أن أنسب فكرة غيري لي و أدعيها لنفسي و أخذ ثمنها (ان الذين يحبون أن يحمدوا بما لم يفعلوا فلا تحسبنهم بمفازة من العذاب)
لكن السؤال الاهم هو : هل كل من قال فكرة من حقه أن يأخذ ثمنا ماديا لها أم أن حقه معنويا يقتصر على مجرد ذكر اسمه بجوار الفكرة
ملايين الافكار العلمية التي توارثناها لم يأخذ اصحابها حقوقا مادية بل معنوية


----------



## aminabdulhady (31 أكتوبر 2008)

خالد بلعيد قال:


> الئ جميع المبدعين والمهندسين , ان مجرد طرح الفكرة لا يفيد بشيء حيث انه لا توجد دولة عربية واحدة تهتم بالافكار والاخترعات عدا الامارات ولكن يجب ان يكون صاحب الفكرة شيخ او مواطن درجة اولى اما الوافدين ممنوعين من الادلاء باي افكار لقد تقدمت لشرطة دبي باختراع جديد لاستخدام الماء كبديل للوقود باستخدام تقنية الليزر وتم سجني وترحيلي وطلبت اللجوء الانساني الى الدول الاوربية و دفن المشروع قبل ان يولد و التبرير لهذا التصرف كان الجواب من السفير الامارات في فيينا النمسا ان الاختراع سيؤذي الى كارثة اقتصادية عالمية حيث لن يستخدم النفظ او سيقل استحدامة مما سيؤثر على مواطنين دول المجلس الخليجي لهذا انصح بعد طرح اي موضوع لانه سيدفن وسيلاقي النجاح في دول الغرب الموالية لاسرائيل و عجبي!!!!!



هل النمسا تبنت الفكرة التي ستؤدي الى كارثة اقتصادية في الخليج ؟
لو نجحت فكرتك فالخليج مستفيد أكثر من استفادة البترول لأن مصانع الخليج العاملة بالبترول المكلف كوقود ستعمل بالماء الغير مكلف


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

aminabdulhady قال:


> ليس من حقي أن أنسب فكرة غيري لي و أدعيها لنفسي و أخذ ثمنها (ان الذين يحبون أن يحمدوا بما لم يفعلوا فلا تحسبنهم بمفازة من العذاب)
> لكن السؤال الاهم هو : هل كل من قال فكرة من حقه أن يأخذ ثمنا ماديا لها أم أن حقه معنويا يقتصر على مجرد ذكر اسمه بجوار الفكرة
> ملايين الافكار العلمية التي توارثناها لم يأخذ اصحابها حقوقا مادية بل معنوية


أخى
من كانت له فكرة لم تأتى من الهواء ولكن من دراسة مكلفة و قراءة واطلاع وقد فرق الله تعالى ذلك فى الزكاة فالأرض التى تروى بالمطر غير التى تروى بالعمل اليدوى - إلا أنناإعتادنا أن نأكل أموالنا بيننا بالباطل فى صورة كراك وبرنامج مضروب و غيرنا مسميات الأشياء كما وعد الشيطان حين طرد من الجنة
أما مادى أو أدبى فقد أتفقت الجهات العالمية على أن الإختراع له فترة حق استغلال كامل لفترة محددة أما التطبيق فله حق استغلال لفترة بعدها يصبح مشاعا فمثلا اختراع الهاتف النقال استخمته الشركة المخترعة والآن لا يمكن أن يدعى أحد اختراعه ولكن يمكن أن تضيف له مثلا شكل محبوب و تتهافت الناس عليه وهو ليس اختراعا ولكنه تطبيقا يمكنك استغلال الشكل لفترة (مثال ميكى ماوس و العروسة دوللى أو لا أذكر اسمها الخ)


----------



## عضو1 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخوه الأعزاء يجب أن تتظافر الجهود ولابده من انشاء مركز بجهود الأعضاء في هذا المنتدى لحماية حقوق المخترعين ودعم مشاريعهم ولن يخلوا الأمر من وجود جهات صادقه ومؤمنه تماما بهذه الاختراعات بأن تقدم لها كل ما تحتاجه وخاصة من الناحيه الماديه ولابد أيضا ومن خلا هذا الموقع أن يتم عمل جمعيه لفتح باب التبرع لأنشاء هذا المركز وبعد أخذ جميع الموافقات الرسميه من جهات حكوميه وءاذا كانت هناك مشكلة في انشاء مثل هذا النوع من المراكز واعتراض جهات حكوميه عليها ممكن أن يكون هناك حل آخر وهو انشاء شركة مساهمة ممكن أن نسميها شركة للحلول التقنيه يساهمه فيها الأخوه الأعضاء بحسب امكانياتهم ومقدرتهم الماديه والحمد لله نشاهد اليوم زيادة في مشاركة أعضاء جدد في هذا الموقع الهام يوما بعد يوم وتزداد أهمية هذا الموقع يوما بعد يوم وأنا على ثقه ءاذا ماتمه دعم هذا الأقتراح والمشروع من قبل هذا الموقع سوف نشهد اقبال مكثف ومشاركات وأعضاء جدد يسجلون في هذا الموقع لنبدأ في جمع تبرعات من الأخوه الأعضاء والمشتركين الجدد ولو بالقليل كل على حسب مقدرته وأنا على يقين تام بأن هناك أعضاء يملكون المال ولديهم المقدره على دعم وتبني هذا المشروع ولانريد أن نجلس مكتوفي الأيدي نندب حظنا العاثر وننتظر الحكومات العربيه أن تنظر ءالينا وءالى اختراعاتنا كي يتم دعمها فلا تتأملوا من هذه الحكومات القصيره النظر أي خير لأنها تجمعها مصالح مشتركة وترغب دائما أن تستورد هذه الاخترعات والمشاريع من شركات أجنبيه تدفع الدول العربيه مليارات من أجلها وبالتالي تستغلها هذه الشركات دائما لصالحا فلندأ من الان أيها الأخوه الأفاضل ولنسعا وراء هذا الهدف حتى يرى النور قريبا ( ءان الله لايغير مابي قوم حتى يغيروا مابي أنفسهم ) فعلنا أن نكون متحدين لتحقيق أهدافنا قبل ضياع الفرصه وبالتالي المزيد من المعاناه وضياع الأفكار والمشاريع وربما سرقتها أيضا وهذا مالانريده فمن خلا ل المركز أو الشركه يمكن أن نحقق أحلامنا وندعم مشارعنا ويمكن كذلك توقيع اتفاقيات مع مراكز بحوث وشركات ومكاتب لحماية هذه الاختراعات والأفكار والأبداعات والتي هي في النهايه صناعيه تجاريه تهم الجميع وخاصة المستهلك ونحن على يقين تام من نجاح هذا الأمر ءاذا ما كنت هناك جديه ومصداقيه من الجميع وصدقوني ءان عدد قليل من الاختراعات ءاذا ما تم تصنيعها من خلال هذا المركز أو الشركه سوف ليذهب جزء من هذه الأرباح ءالى هذه الشركه أو المركز وفي صندوقها لدعم مشاريع واختراعات أخري علينا أن نتحرك من الآن وعلى بركة الله نبدأ..

والله الموفق ..


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

البداية تحتاج لشباب من أصحاب المعارف القوية التي تشمل رجال الأعمال مدراء المؤسسات العلمية والخيرية

لابد من مبادرة منهم ............ فأين هم ؟


----------

